# ACT state sponsorship 2016



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi,
Did anyone submitted an application for ACT this month? I have applied with 70 points on 7th March. I checked their website which mention that they are currently processing application received on 15th dec 2015.
Please advise when the CO would be allocated.


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Please reply guys...


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thunder123 said:


> Please reply guys...


Hi.

I have also applied for ACT SS on 29th Feb with 65 points. My consultant told me that it normally takes around 3 months. They are currently processing December applications.


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Ok. What's ur occupation?


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

Nothing to do with the points that you have. Processing time in the past ranged from 6 weeks to 3 months. Since you only applied on March 7, you still have some waiting time to spend. 

In the mean time, just relax. You won't hear anything until the decision is made, since ACT requires you to submit all the required documents (e.g., Commitment letter, job adverts, etc) from the start.


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thunder123 said:


> Ok. What's ur occupation?


Mine is 222311, financial investment advisor...how about you?


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

jitin81 said:


> Mine is 222311, financial investment advisor...how about you?


Mine is 224712, organisation and methods analyst...do let me know when u get t CO allocation mail.


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

dave85 said:


> Nothing to do with the points that you have. Processing time in the past ranged from 6 weeks to 3 months. Since you only applied on March 7, you still have some waiting time to spend.
> 
> In the mean time, just relax. You won't hear anything until the decision is made, since ACT requires you to submit all the required documents (e.g., Commitment letter, job adverts, etc) from the start.


Ok..thanks dear!!!


----------



## edzel_dy (Mar 17, 2016)

HI, in relation to ACT state sponsorship, would you be able to share a sample of settlement statement? Thank you.


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

edzel_dy said:


> HI, in relation to ACT state sponsorship, would you be able to share a sample of settlement statement? Thank you.


There were two questions regarding the settlement :-

1.Provide details on how your researched the cost of living in Canberra?

I just provided the website links to them and wrote about it in brief. I have given a monthly expense estimate of A$ 3000 and used the details from Numbeo and canberrayourfuture website

2.Where will these funds come from?

For this I have answered like I have some money saved and rest my parents would be providing initially from their savings.



Hope I answered correctly !!!


----------



## mohefny (Mar 20, 2016)

Hey Guys,
I applied for the ACT SS on the 29th of February, I received my payment acknowledgment on the 1st of March. My occupation is Architectural Draftsperson 312111. They mentioned in their e-mail that current processing times are 8 weeks. Let's all keep updated together, as it seems we all applied around the same time.
I hope you all get your SS granted.
Best Wishes,


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

mohefny said:


> Hey Guys,
> I applied for the ACT SS on the 29th of February, I received my payment acknowledgment on the 1st of March. My occupation is Architectural Draftsperson 312111. They mentioned in their e-mail that current processing times are 8 weeks. Let's all keep updated together, as it seems we all applied around the same time.
> I hope you all get your SS granted.
> Best Wishes,


You and me share the same date, i.e. 29th feb. Let's all be in touch and update as and when the CO gets allocated. All the best.


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

Saw this post on myimmitracker.Com

Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa – Closure of ACT nomination program to overseas applicants for 2015/16

Effective immediately (18 March 2016 at 4pm AEST) - The ACT Migration program is closed to all overseas residents. If your client is not in Australia, you will not be able to apply for ACT nomination of a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa until the program reopens on 1 July 2016.

Applications for ACT nomination submitted before 4pm today will still be processed in queue order.
Please note, the current processing time is 3 - 4 months due to the large number of applications received post publication of the February 23 Occupation List.

CANBERRA RESIDENTS

This action does not affect Canberra based applicants. If your client is living in Canberra the 190 ACT nomination program is still open if they meet the nomination criteria. The average processing time of applications from Canberra residents is 4 weeks.


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

jitin81 said:


> Saw this post on myimmitracker.Com
> 
> Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa – Closure of ACT nomination program to overseas applicants for 2015/16
> 
> ...


Yes..I saw that too on their website. Now only onshore people can apply till July...


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

jitin81 said:


> You and me share the same date, i.e. 29th feb. Let's all be in touch and update as and when the CO gets allocated. All the best.


Hi Jitin, 

I also appllied under 222311 through my consultant on Feb 29. Lets keep in touch. 

Have you applied yourself or through consultant?


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

dave85 said:


> Nothing to do with the points that you have. Processing time in the past ranged from 6 weeks to 3 months. Since you only applied on March 7, you still have some waiting time to spend.
> 
> In the mean time, just relax. You won't hear anything until the decision is made, since ACT requires you to submit all the required documents (e.g., Commitment letter, job adverts, etc) from the start.


Hi Dave,

Can you shed some light on the historical probability of State Sponsorship Approval from ACT. I have been following the forum for some time but was mostly seeing my chances under NSW stream 2 with 70 points (my occupation is Financial Investment Adviser 222311). Since ACT updated thier list with my profession I applied to ACT. 

From what I have seen incase of NSW the approval is a sure shot unless one cannot prove the claims in EOI. What about ACT? If we fulfill every requirement in the guideline, is there still a chance that ACT shortlists applicants based on some other criteria? 

Regards,

Hasan


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

hasn01 said:


> Hi Jitin,
> 
> I also appllied under 222311 through my consultant on Feb 29. Lets keep in touch.
> 
> Have you applied yourself or through consultant?


Hi,

I have applied through consultant. Have sent you PM. Please check.


----------



## yuechenjiang (Mar 19, 2016)

jitin81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied through consultant. Have sent you PM. Please check.


Hi All

Any news from ACT state sponsorship? has anyone heard anything from the co? Thank you.

Crystal


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Not yet..


----------



## dave85 (Sep 8, 2015)

hasn01 said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Can you shed some light on the historical probability of State Sponsorship Approval from ACT. I have been following the forum for some time but was mostly seeing my chances under NSW stream 2 with 70 points (my occupation is Financial Investment Adviser 222311). Since ACT updated thier list with my profession I applied to ACT.
> 
> ...


Hi, I saw your PM. Apologies for the late reply. The ACT guidelines are very clear, so if you fulfill every requirement (including a good commitment letter), you are likely to get the nomination. 

The only negative is probably the lower number of 190 nominations by ACT, as compared to the bigger states (e.g., NSW). For example, in July 2015 to January 2016, they approved 219 nominations as compared to NSW (1344) or SA (1510).


----------



## yuechenjiang (Mar 19, 2016)

dave85 said:


> Hi, I saw your PM. Apologies for the late reply. The ACT guidelines are very clear, so if you fulfill every requirement (including a good commitment letter), you are likely to get the nomination.
> 
> The only negative is probably the lower number of 190 nominations by ACT, as compared to the bigger states (e.g., NSW). For example, in July 2015 to January 2016, they approved 219 nominations as compared to NSW (1344) or SA (1510).


Hi

Do you know how long will you get the ACT nomination after you have been allocated a co?

Thanks a lot
Regards


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

dave85 said:


> Hi, I saw your PM. Apologies for the late reply. The ACT guidelines are very clear, so if you fulfill every requirement (including a good commitment letter), you are likely to get the nomination.
> 
> The only negative is probably the lower number of 190 nominations by ACT, as compared to the bigger states (e.g., NSW). For example, in July 2015 to January 2016, they approved 219 nominations as compared to NSW (1344) or SA (1510).


NP Dave. Thanks for the reply. I wrote the commitment letter myself, I am very confident about that. The job search was done by my consultant (hopefully that should be well taken care off aswell).

True that ACT has a small prgoram. But once you are in it (submitted the appllication before they closed the program) I guess one only needs to worry abt every condition being adequetly fulfilled in the application.


----------



## tortilla (Mar 25, 2016)

mohefny said:


> Hey Guys,
> I applied for the ACT SS on the 29th of February, I received my payment acknowledgment on the 1st of March. My occupation is Architectural Draftsperson 312111. They mentioned in their e-mail that current processing times are 8 weeks. Let's all keep updated together, as it seems we all applied around the same time.
> I hope you all get your SS granted.
> Best Wishes,


hi mohefny, my husband and i also applied for the ACT ss on 12 March 2016 and received payment acknowledgement on the same day. Our occupation is also architectural draftperson 312111. Looks like we are in the same boat!! :fingerscrossed:Good luck to all of us!


----------



## mohefny (Mar 20, 2016)

tortilla said:


> hi mohefny, my husband and i also applied for the ACT ss on 12 March 2016 and received payment acknowledgement on the same day. Our occupation is also architectural draftperson 312111. Looks like we are in the same boat!! :fingerscrossed:Good luck to all of us!


Hey Tortilla, 
Yess we do sail in the same boat. I hope it works out for all of us. How can I directly contact you, as I want to ask you about some specifics?


----------



## yuechenjiang (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi everyone

Thank you so much everyone, I have just been told by my migration agency that my ACT SS was approved today. I am so happy now, I will loge my 190 visa tomorrow. Hope other ACT SS applicants will receive their nomination soon!


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

yuechenjiang said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Thank you so much everyone, I have just been told by my migration agency that my ACT SS was approved today. I am so happy now, I will loge my 190 visa tomorrow. Hope other ACT SS applicants will receive their nomination soon!


Congratulations


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

yuechenjiang said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Thank you so much everyone, I have just been told by my migration agency that my ACT SS was approved today. I am so happy now, I will loge my 190 visa tomorrow. Hope other ACT SS applicants will receive their nomination soon!


Congratulations


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

yuechenjiang said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Thank you so much everyone, I have just been told by my migration agency that my ACT SS was approved today. I am so happy now, I will loge my 190 visa tomorrow. Hope other ACT SS applicants will receive their nomination soon!


Congrats. What is ur timeline?

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## tortilla (Mar 25, 2016)

yuechenjiang said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Thank you so much everyone, I have just been told by my migration agency that my ACT SS was approved today. I am so happy now, I will loge my 190 visa tomorrow. Hope other ACT SS applicants will receive their nomination soon!


Congrates !! you are on your way to ACT! we are all still waiting for that magical answer.:eyebrows:


----------



## mohefny (Mar 20, 2016)

yuechenjiang said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Thank you so much everyone, I have just been told by my migration agency that my ACT SS was approved today. I am so happy now, I will loge my 190 visa tomorrow. Hope other ACT SS applicants will receive their nomination soon!



Congratulations , yuechenjiang, Keep going and good luck, can you share with us your timeline, and specifically how long did the ACT SS take ?


----------



## yuechenjiang (Mar 19, 2016)

I applied ACT SS on 18/03/16, get CO on the same day and received ACT nomination on 29/03/16. I told them my current visa will be expired soon and showed them the evidence, that's why they process it very quick. Good luck for all of you, hope you will hear good news soon.


----------



## mohefny (Mar 20, 2016)

yuechenjiang said:


> I applied ACT SS on 18/03/16, get CO on the same day and received ACT nomination on 29/03/16. I told them my current visa will be expired soon and showed them the evidence, that's why they process it very quick. Good luck for all of you, hope you will hear good news soon.


so it only took 11 days to be issued?


----------



## yuechenjiang (Mar 19, 2016)

For my case, Yes. And there were 4 public holidays-Easter holiday


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

yuechenjiang said:


> I applied ACT SS on 18/03/16, get CO on the same day and received ACT nomination on 29/03/16. I told them my current visa will be expired soon and showed them the evidence, that's why they process it very quick. Good luck for all of you, hope you will hear good news soon.


That is pretty cool. You are an on shore applicant so your processing in quicker anyway. All the best !


----------



## yuechenjiang (Mar 19, 2016)

Thank you. Let's all be positive( onshore and offshore)! Direct Grant is not far away for all of us!


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

yuechenjiang said:


> Thank you. Let's all be positive( onshore and offshore)! Direct Grant is not far away for all of us!


Thanks for the encouragement mate !

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi Guys, 
Anyone offshore applicants who applied after new list (Feb 23) got case officer allocation or approval? I applied on Feb 29. Still now news.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## mohefny (Mar 20, 2016)

hasn01 said:


> Hi Guys,
> Anyone offshore applicants who applied after new list (Feb 23) got case officer allocation or approval? I applied on Feb 29. Still now news.


I applied on the same day as you. I think you won't hear from them after they approved your payment unless they require more documents. We won't be notified when allocated a case officer, they will just communicate the SS decision with us.
Its been 5 weeks already, you can start worrying and contact them after the 8th week.

Good Luck, waiting is hard :fingerscrossed:


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

mohefny said:


> I applied on the same day as you. I think you won't hear from them after they approved your payment unless they require more documents. We won't be notified when allocated a case officer, they will just communicate the SS decision with us.
> Its been 5 weeks already, you can start worrying and contact them after the 8th week.
> 
> Good Luck, waiting is hard :fingerscrossed:


I agree it's going to take even more than 8 weeks but as per the guideline they will notify by email once case officer has been allocated. 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

Same here.....still waiting.


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

No news..eagerly waiting... I hope they mail us when there the CO is assigned. I have read in other threads like their SS has been approved after roughly a week after CO allotment.


----------



## mohefny (Mar 20, 2016)

hasn01 said:


> I agree it's going to take even more than 8 weeks but as per the guideline they will notify by email once case officer has been allocated.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


You're right, I seem to have missed that point of the CO.


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

mohefny said:


> You're right, I seem to have missed that point of the CO.


Any news guys....has any one been assigned CO?


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Not yet..


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

jitin81 said:


> Any news guys....has any one been assigned CO?


No news from my end too..


----------



## mohefny (Mar 20, 2016)

Not Yet :juggle:


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Any news of CO allocation??


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thunder123 said:


> Any news of CO allocation??


Not yet......its a long wait.


----------



## mohefny (Mar 20, 2016)

jitin81 said:


> Not yet......its a long wait.


Not Yet. Its almost 8 weeks


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes...Same here...The Canberra website says that they are still processing the Application received on 15 Dec 2015. I doubt when will they start processing Feb and March appicants...the Payment receipt states that the processing time is 8 weeks..but it look like they will take much longer time


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thunder123 said:


> Yes...Same here...The Canberra website says that they are still processing the Application received on 15 Dec 2015. I doubt when will they start processing Feb and March appicants...the Payment receipt states that the processing time is 8 weeks..but it look like they will take much longer time


End of another week....no need till now....tired of waiting.


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

jitin81 said:


> End of another week....no need till now....tired of waiting.


No news till now.


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes...I am also too tired of waiting. Don't know when they will start processing 2016 applicants.


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Applied on 9th March I guess will take a long time to hear from them.Any idea how strict are ACT state in sponsoring applicants.Already got a rejection from Victoria.Just hope ACt do not disappoint!!


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Diligence said:


> Applied on 9th March I guess will take a long time to hear from them.Any idea how strict are ACT state in sponsoring applicants.Already got a rejection from Victoria.Just hope ACt do not disappoint!!


ACT update.They are processing applications received on 27th Feb 2016.29th Feb applicants should get a CO soon.Please update as soon as anyone gets any news!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Thunder123 said:


> Yes...I am also too tired of waiting. Don't know when they will start processing 2016 applicants.


You should get a CO very soon as ACT has updated on their site that they are processing applications received on 27th Feb 2016.You are not far behind!!Please update when u are assigned a CO

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Diligence said:


> You should get a CO very soon as ACT has updated on their site that they are processing applications received on 27th Feb 2016.You are not far behind!!Please update when u are assigned a CO
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Hey!! Thanks for the update. Just checked their website.
Hope to receive the CO allocation mail soon. Will inform once it happens and u also plz inform when u get the allocation.


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thunder123 said:


> Hey!! Thanks for the update. Just checked their website.
> Hope to receive the CO allocation mail soon. Will inform once it happens and u also plz inform when u get the allocation.


Hi.

Any update on case officer allocation for 29th feb guys....do update the group.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2014)

Guys, A query and request an answer please.

I already have a 190 visa for South Australia, but now for some reason, I do wish to apply for 190visa for ACT. Can I do that as per rules after validation trip to Australia. Please answer

Thanks


----------



## mohefny (Mar 20, 2016)

More than 8 weeks have passed since most of our applications, anyone tried to contact the ACT, they said we shouldn't inquire about the status before 8 weeks...


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

29th Feb applicants should enquire from ACT and update all of us.We are far behind.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

mohefny said:


> More than 8 weeks have passed since most of our applications, anyone tried to contact the ACT, they said we shouldn't inquire about the status before 8 weeks...


Ideally it should not take more than 4 to 5 days to reach applications filed on 29th feb since they have already updated on website that they are currently processing 27th Feb applications.


----------



## mohefny (Mar 20, 2016)

Does any of you guys know what should be done if I renew my passport, I have just renewed it a couple pf days ago, should I update my EOI, and notify the ACT or should I wait for the SS results first?


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

jitin81 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Any update on case officer allocation for 29th feb guys....do update the group.


No update...don't know when the CO would be allocated.


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

mohefny said:


> More than 8 weeks have passed since most of our applications, anyone tried to contact the ACT, they said we shouldn't inquire about the status before 8 weeks...


Did you contact the ACT for the status update? Mine application has also crossed 8 week and no CO allocation mail yet. As per the current processing time on their website, they are processing application received on 27th Feb and sld not contact unless submitted before it.

So is it a good idea to contact them as PA states we sld not contact before 8 week only..


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thunder123 said:


> Did you contact the ACT for the status update? Mine application has also crossed 8 week and no CO allocation mail yet. As per the current processing time on their website, they are processing application received on 27th Feb and sld not contact unless submitted before it.
> 
> So is it a good idea to contact them as PA states we sld not contact before 8 week only..


Suggest we should wait. I am expecting that we should get to hear this week on the CO allocation.


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hmm...okk...let's wait for it then...


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Still no news on CO allocation anybody?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Diligence said:


> Still no news on CO allocation anybody?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


No news..Just sent them an email asking for the status..


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Please update with the response regarding timelines!!Thanks

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

Diligence said:


> Please update with the response regarding timelines!!Thanks
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Guys,

One of friends who submitted application on Feb 29 and payment on March 1 has got a case officer assigned. I will ask my agent today when they get to thier office in a few hours. Mine was also submitted on Feb 29.


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks for the update.I hope you also get a CO soon.All the best to all!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi,

I got a response from the ACT migration team that my application is waiting CO allocation and wld take at least 3-4 weeks for allocation.


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Thunder123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a response from the ACT migration team that my application is waiting CO allocation and wld take at least 3-4 weeks for allocation.


OMG!!When was your payment acknowledgement date?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

9th March..


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks I believe we will have to be patient!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Diligence said:


> Thanks I believe we will have to be patient!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Yes. I hope by the end of this month, th CO is allocated.


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Hope so too!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohefny (Mar 20, 2016)

I applied on the 29th of February and I received my co allocation e-mail yesterday, wish me luck guys..
Be patient guys , you'll get your allocation e-mail very soon


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

mohefny said:


> I applied on the 29th of February and I received my co allocation e-mail yesterday, wish me luck guys..
> Be patient guys , you'll get your allocation e-mail very soon


All the best to you.You are just 2-3 days away from the much awaited good news.Let us know if the CO asks for any additional documents!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohefny (Mar 20, 2016)

Sure thing ...


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

mohefny said:


> Sure thing ...


Even I spoke to my consultant and they confirmed that CO has been assigned.


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

jitin81 said:


> Even I spoke to my consultant and they confirmed that CO has been assigned.


All the best!!Hoping to get good news from both of you soon!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

Diligence said:


> All the best!!Hoping to get good news from both of you soon!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Hi Guys.

Just got a call from my consultant that my EOI has been approved. Sigh of relief after a long wait.


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Congratulations!! No documents asked?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

jitin81 said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> Just got a call from my consultant that my EOI has been approved. Sigh of relief after a long wait.


Congratulations!! Did u receive an invitation from Dibp too

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

jitin81 said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> Just got a call from my consultant that my EOI has been approved. Sigh of relief after a long wait.


Congratulations. So did they ask for any other document?


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thunder123 said:


> Congratulations. So did they ask for any other document?


Thanks Diligence. No additional document asked. 

Thunder 123, Got DIBP invite as well.


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

jitin81 said:


> Thanks Diligence. No additional document asked.
> 
> Thunder 123, Got DIBP invite as well.


Jitin81 just a quick question?Did you have your bachelor's degree relevant to your job description or bachelor's in another field of study but enough experience to cover for the lack of relevant subjects?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

Diligence said:


> Jitin81 just a quick question?Did you have your bachelor's degree relevant to your job description or bachelor's in another field of study but enough experience to cover for the lack of relevant subjects?
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


I had bachelor in other area (not relevant to my work exp) but had 6 years of relevant work exp.


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

jitin81 said:


> I had bachelor in other area (not relevant to my work exp) but had 6 years of relevant work exp.


Ok thanks but they considered your case that's good because I also have bachelor's in other area but 14 years of relevant work experience in my occupation.So I have hope!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

Diligence said:


> Ok thanks but they considered your case that's good because I also have bachelor's in other area but 14 years of relevant work experience in my occupation.So I have hope!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


All the best!


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

jitin81 said:


> All the best!


Thanks

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Diligence said:


> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Guys whoever is getting any news update in the group.Gives us a little hope!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohefny (Mar 20, 2016)

Act just refused my nomination, because of a missing document in my application which was the "employment statement".
Do you guys know if I can appeal or have my application revisited, I mean all my documents were sound except for that missing one, what should I do ?!!


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Oh no that's really sad.Why don't you try forwarding your employment statement to the case officer on the mail she has sent to you.Maybe they will reconsider your case.No harm in trying!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

mohefny said:


> Act just refused my nomination, because of a missing document in my application which was the "employment statement".
> Do you guys know if I can appeal or have my application revisited, I mean all my documents were sound except for that missing one, what should I do ?!!


Ohh..that's so unfair..they should have asked for any missing document if any in your application before straightaway rejecting it. This is the normal procedure.
Contact them immediately over mail or call and provide with the missing requirement. I hope they will reconsider your application.

All the best and keep us updated...


----------



## mohefny (Mar 20, 2016)

So, I just sent them my missing document and went for it, but they stated that it can't be considered.

Well, it is a system and they are following it, so you can't blame them for that. 

I am going to re-apply again when the program reopens for overseas on the 1st of July. 

Good Luck all, you're getting close...


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Has anyone submitted settlement statement.I believe it is mandatory if using an agent.Please pass on the info.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hasn01 (Jul 30, 2015)

mohefny said:


> So, I just sent them my missing document and went for it, but they stated that it can't be considered.
> 
> Well, it is a system and they are following it, so you can't blame them for that.
> 
> ...


Hey Mohenfy,

Sad to hear your news. My employment statement you mean the full 5 job searches that were required or just any one that you missed out ?


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Anyone Co allocation? Approval news?Please share guys!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Diligence said:


> Anyone Co allocation? Approval news?Please share guys!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


No news yet...U may contact them regarding the status..


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

I checked with them.They said the processing time is now 12 weeks!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Diligence said:


> I checked with them.They said the processing time is now 12 weeks!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Hmmm...let's hope for the good news this month end or early next month..


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello guys any news from any of the members?

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

No news...


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Act is processing applications submitted on 1st March 2016 .Anyone sweating!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Diligence said:


> Act is processing applications submitted on 1st March 2016 .Anyone sweating!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Ohh..So v are close now...when did they update website...they were processing application received on 27 Feb since last month tough..


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Thunder123 said:


> Ohh..So v are close now...when did they update website...they were processing application received on 27 Feb since last month tough..


They updated their website today.but they are taking their own sweet time.No news from the applicants before us either!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Diligence said:


> They updated their website today.but they are taking their own sweet time.No news from the applicants before us either!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


But there are 2 people I guess from this thread only who applied around 29th Feb and got ACT approvals around 13th May...


----------



## liaoliveira (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi everyone, i'm organizing all the docs to apply on July 1st. For my EOI i'm not considering all my work experience as I dont have all the docs tô prove it. ACT nomination only ask for a resume, so I assume i should submit a complete one, right? Or should I submit one with the experience Im claiming points for? Also, anyone know if they ask for more documents as referrAl letters as evidence of work or only the resume is enough?


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Thunder123 said:


> But there are 2 people I guess from this thread only who applied around 29th Feb and got ACT approvals around 13th May...


Please let us know when CO is allocated to you.I guess u are first in line in this particular group.The wait is killing!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Diligence said:


> Please let us know when CO is allocated to you.I guess u are first in line in this particular group.The wait is killing!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Yes..the waiting time is very frustrating. This has taken much more time than expected.I was hoping that CO would be allocated today but no luck


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Finally...the CO is assigned to my case...


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Thunder123 said:


> Finally...the CO is assigned to my case...


Congratulations thunder123.All the best!!Tell us the good news soon!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks...hope for the best...soon u wld also get the CO allocated...


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

CO allotted for me too!! 

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thunder123 said:


> Thanks...hope for the best...soon u wld also get the CO allocated...


All the best to both of you. Do share the good news quickly!


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks.Just hoping for the best.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Diligence said:


> CO allotted for me too!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Hey Congratulations....hope v get our approvals soon...


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Thunder123 said:


> Hey Congratulations....hope v get our approvals soon...


Who is ur case officer?Mine is Patricia <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator
*
Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Diligence said:


> Who is ur case officer?Mine is Patricia <*SNIP*>
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Yes..same CO assigned to me a well..


----------



## edzel_dy (Mar 17, 2016)

Can someone help share a sample of settlement statement? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

My ACT state nomination rejected this Thursday as I failied to submit the Employment statement letter....


----------



## edzel_dy (Mar 17, 2016)

What is the employment statement letter?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Please submit whoever has not submitted employment statement.ACT ppl are being very strict about it this time.Outright rejection is being given.So please rest of the members make sure u submit it before being assigned a case officer.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## edzel_dy (Mar 17, 2016)

For thunder case can he/she still re apply after rejection?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

edzel_dy employment statement is a letter in which you explain to them how your searched job advertisement match your profile.What are the attributes that make u an ideal candidate for the job advertised.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Yes thunder can apply again in July when the state reopens the 190 program provided his occupation is still open.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

edzel_dy said:


> What is the employment statement letter?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


It a statement from you about a particular job opening related to your nominated occupation, in which you have to explain how ur skill,experience,qualifications,etc is suitable for this job.


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Diligence said:


> Yes thunder can apply again in July when the state reopens the 190 program provided his occupation is still open.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


did u hire an agent or doing on ur own?


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

I have an agent but I did all the paperwork myself.I hope I have done it correctly!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## edzel_dy (Mar 17, 2016)

Thunder123 said:


> It a statement from you about a particular job opening related to your nominated occupation, in which you have to explain how ur skill,experience,qualifications,etc is suitable for this job.


Thanks for the infor Thunder123


----------



## edzel_dy (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks for the info Thunder123

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Diligence said:


> I have an agent but I did all the paperwork myself.I hope I have done it correctly!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Okk..I also did a myself, no agent..i need some guidance and help regarding the employment search,employment statement and commitment letter...so that I am better equip for July...


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Thunder123 said:


> Okk..I also did a myself, no agent..i need some guidance and help regarding the employment search,employment statement and commitment letter...so that I am better equip for July...


I will get to know if my papers were good enough.I will get to know in a few days.I will help u to the best of my abilities.Though my occupation is completely different!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks ..hope u get the good news on monday...


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

In the ACT guideline it's mentioned that if we are applied to another state for skilled visa, we need to attach a statement explaining why we are now applying to ACT.
Anyone has any idea about this kind of statement, how would they came to know if I apply to another state with a different EOI.


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Is anyone have any idea if the Occupations which are now Open has the probability to get closed by July 1st or it maybe happen only in August when the new list comes..
really worried..


----------



## jitin81 (Mar 14, 2015)

Thunder123 said:


> Is anyone have any idea if the Occupations which are now Open has the probability to get closed by July 1st or it maybe happen only in August when the new list comes..
> really worried..


Pls refer to the flagged occupation list as below
https://www.education.gov.au/flagged-occupations-sol-2016-17


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Just saw the list. My occupation,224712- organization and method analyst is not on the list. Does that mean it will remain as Open?


----------



## shafinazam (Jun 18, 2016)

What are steps to follow after getting the invitation to apply for 190 visa??\
What are the documents that needs to be submitted with visa application?? 
What are the chances of getting the visa as it involves a lot of money?


----------



## wudi (Jun 24, 2016)

Hello everyone, I am a new guy for this forum. I also lodge my ACT nomination recently, below is my timelines.

Payment Acknowledgement: June 22nd 2016
Case Officer Assignment: June 23rd 2016
ACT nomination approval or rejection: Waiting.....

I am an onshore applicant and apply for a close job occupation.


----------



## mohefny (Mar 20, 2016)

Any news about the list to open again, it is supposed to open 1st of july ...


----------



## wudi (Jun 24, 2016)

They will update the occupation list in August.


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

The list is Open for Offshore applicants


----------



## meraprvisa (May 11, 2016)

Hello. I already submitted my EOI. HoWeber in my EOI I mentioned my experience as per ACS. Is it correct? Or i m supposed to enter ACTUAL JOB history. 

Because as per ACS my job experience will be counted after FEB2009 But I m in job since FEB 2007. 

Please confirm if I should include experience as per ACS I.e Mar2009 till Today. 


Please help... i m really worried.

please reply ASAP. So that i can update my EOI.


----------



## Camomile (Jun 26, 2016)

meraprvisa said:


> Hello. I already submitted my EOI. HoWeber in my EOI I mentioned my experience as per ACS. Is it correct? Or i m supposed to enter ACTUAL JOB history.
> 
> Because as per ACS my job experience will be counted after FEB2009 But I m in job since FEB 2007.
> 
> ...


You are supposed to include only the experience you are claiming points for. Skill Select is not interested how long you have been in the job, but they want to know how many points they should give you. So I believe it is to put only the experience positevely accessed by ACS, because this is what you can support your claim for points with. I am in the same situation (but not with ACS).


----------



## Camomile (Jun 26, 2016)

Thunder123 said:


> The list is Open for Offshore applicants


I am sorry, could you tell me why you think the list is open? I keep checking ACT website and it still has this message that nomination is closed for overseas applicants... I missed it in March and scared to miss it once again...


----------



## mohefny (Mar 20, 2016)

Thunder123 said:


> The list is Open for Offshore applicants


How do you know it is open, as per the ACT website it is still closed for overseas applicants, please clarify ...

Skilled Migration Visas - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Check their occupation list. If your occupation is open, try apply through their portal. The system will allow u to apply.
They have not updated their website regarding this as it was mentioned that it wld be open in July
Best of luck.


----------



## Camomile (Jun 26, 2016)

Thunder123 said:


> Check their occupation list. If your occupation is open, try apply through their portal. The system will allow u to apply.
> They have not updated their website regarding this as it was mentioned that it wld be open in July
> Best of luck.


Thank you for the answer. Does it mean you have tried to apply yourself and it was a success? 
On 1 July I have tried too and the system allowed me to start and fill in my application but I stopped when reached "submit"... just fearing that if I apply in the wrong moment they won't consider my application. Still I was puzzled why did they allow me to proceed when it is closed for overseas? 
Please say that you have done it and I will follow you.


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Camomile said:


> Thank you for the answer. Does it mean you have tried to apply yourself and it was a success?
> On 1 July I have tried too and the system allowed me to start and fill in my application but I stopped when reached "submit"... just fearing that if I apply in the wrong moment they won't consider my application. Still I was puzzled why did they allow me to proceed when it is closed for overseas?
> Please say that you have done it and I will follow you.


Well I tried this before 1st July and the system didn't allow to proceed. But when I tried it on 1 St it allowed. I haven't completed m application but I think we can apply.... not sure if we could submit the application...it is better to mail them and confirm..


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

I have some questions:-
1)The ACT guidelines says the following:-
If your spouse / partner (if any) intend to work, include evidence that they have also researched employment opportunities in Canberra and are satisfied that they are employable.
Does this mean I have to provide the employment evidence in PDF format and also the employment statement for each job for her as well?

2)In EOI, there is one question which asks "Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city"
What should we answer for ACT?(YES/NO)

Thanks


----------



## Camomile (Jun 26, 2016)

Thunder123 said:


> I have some questions:-
> 1)The ACT guidelines says the following:-
> If your spouse / partner (if any) intend to work, include evidence that they have also researched employment opportunities in Canberra and are satisfied that they are employable.
> Does this mean I have to provide the employment evidence in PDF format and also the employment statement for each job for her as well?
> ...


As far as I have reached "upload documents" section in my application, I can tell you that there is no option there to submit an employment statement for your spouse, simply no space for it. This is what I did - I devoted a paragraph in my commitment statement to my husband, explained what he is doing now and what he plans to do in Canberra, described his employment research and gave a couple of titles for vacancies he had found. 

Your second question is very good. I did not give it a thought before. My feeling is that it means - are you prepared to live outside the big city, in the region? because "Australian capital city" word combination does not mean Canberra, it means any big city in Australia, they are often refered to as "Australian Capital Cities". Still I am puzzled what to answer in our case with ACT... I have already put 'yes' but keep thinking now...


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Camomile said:


> "Australian capital city" word combination does not mean Canberra, it means any big city in Australia, they are often refered to as "Australian Capital Cities".


No, Australian capital city only means Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane, Perth, Adelaide, Canberra, Hobart and Darwin. No other cities.

Hobart and Darwin are small cities with 220,000 and 142,000 people respectively, but they are very definitely capital cities. Other cities like say the Gold Coast, Newcastle, Woolongong or Geelong (and others) with 624,000, 434,000, 292,000 etc are bigger than Hobart or Darwin, but are definitely not capitals.



Camomile said:


> Still I am puzzled what to answer in our case with ACT... I have already put 'yes' but keep thinking now...


You can only live in Canberra if you live in the ACT, it's very small, there are no other towns in the ACT - the form was written to take account of other State Capital locations and not Canberra, so if you are only applying for ACT, the answer doesn't matter. Although many people that work in Canberra live in Queanbeyan, so I'd probably put yes (even though Queanbeyan is in NSW ) - but it really won't matter.


----------



## Camomile (Jun 26, 2016)

Kaju, thank you for your kind explanations. I have successfully submitted my application and hope it works out well. Good luck to everybody else.


----------



## edzel_dy (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi,

I got a positive full skills assessment from vetassess in which Vetassess had mentioned that my qualification Bachelor Degree "assessed as comparable to the educational level of an 
AQF Bachelor degree"

In relation to the awarding of point* for Visa 190, I would like to seek anyone's help, advise and opinion for claiming of point under the qualifications indicated in DBIP website. Below are the two things that I am looking at if I would be able to claim the points.

1. At least a bachelor degree from an Australian educational institution or other degree of a recognised standard (15 points)

- What does a recognised standard mean? Does having a Bachelor Degree allows me to claim 15 points for this? To support this claim shall I only provide the diploma cert?


2. An award or qualification recognised by the assessing authority in the assessment of the skilled occupation (10 points)

- Does this mean that I can claim 10 points based on vetassess result.

In summary can claim a total of 25 points for point 1 and 2 above.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

edzel_dy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got a positive full skills assessment from vetassess in which Vetassess had mentioned that my qualification Bachelor Degree "assessed as comparable to the educational level of an
> AQF Bachelor degree"
> ...


You can only claim 10 points for diploma as your degree is assessed as a diploma and not bachelors.You cannot claim points for both.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## edzel_dy (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks Diligence 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi,

I applied on 8th July but didn't received the payment acknowledgement till now.
Did you guys who applied in July received PA?


----------



## mohefny (Mar 20, 2016)

Thunder123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied on 8th July but didn't received the payment acknowledgement till now.
> Did you guys who applied in July received PA?


yess, I applied July 5th and recieved PA on the 7th, it usually takes 3 working days, so in your case you have until wednesday the 13th to wait.


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Okk..and they have already started processing July applicants...


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

How much time are they saying they will take this time to assess the application? They normally specify in the confirmation mail they send.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

According to the website they are already processing applications submitted on 1st of July 2016.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## edzel_dy (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi All, I would like to seek help if anyone can share a sample for settlement statement and commitment to canberra. Thanks in advance..

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Diligence said:


> According to the website they are already processing applications submitted on 1st of July 2016.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


I got my PA on 12th July, when can v expect the CO allocation.


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

edzel_dy said:


> Hi All, I would like to seek help if anyone can share a sample for settlement statement and commitment to canberra. Thanks in advance..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Please find attached the sample of the commitment letter which I found on this forum only.


----------



## mohefny (Mar 20, 2016)

My ACT nomination gotten approved today, I applied on the 5th of July, CO was allocated on the 14th and the application was approved on the 15th. 

Best of Luck guys.


----------



## edzel_dy (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks Thunder123.

Congrats Mohefny.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

mohefny said:


> My ACT nomination gotten approved today, I applied on the 5th of July, CO was allocated on the 14th and the application was approved on the 15th.
> 
> Best of Luck guys.


Congrats mohefny I too got my nomination approved today.Got an invite too.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohefny (Mar 20, 2016)

Diligence said:


> Congrats mohefny I too got my nomination approved today.Got an invite too.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Let's stay in touch then, congrats Diligence


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Congratulations mohefny and diligence...wish u all the luck in your journey ahead...


----------



## mohefny (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks a lot, keep us posted Thunder


----------



## rits01 (Jun 23, 2016)

mohefny said:


> yess, I applied July 5th and recieved PA on the 7th, it usually takes 3 working days, so in your case you have until wednesday the 13th to wait.


Hi what was your occupation code? I have also applied on the same date 5th of July. Payment acknowledgement on 7th of July.

Awaiting a CO allocation now


----------



## mohefny (Mar 20, 2016)

rits01 said:


> Hi what was your occupation code? I have also applied on the same date 5th of July. Payment acknowledgement on 7th of July.
> 
> Awaiting a CO allocation now


Architectural Draftsperson (312111), what's yours?


----------



## rits01 (Jun 23, 2016)

mohefny said:


> Architectural Draftsperson (312111), what's yours?


Hey Thanks and Congratulations. Mine is 224712 - Org and methods Analyst.

My payment acknowledgement came on 8th and guess it should be around the corner, since yours came on 7th. Actually i did not get the point - you have go the nomination approved today -and is applicable from 15th onwards?

How many points did you have - I have 75 (incl state sponsorship) - so hope it would be enough.


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

rits01 said:


> Hey Thanks and Congratulations. Mine is 224712 - Org and methods Analyst.
> 
> My payment acknowledgement came on 8th and guess it should be around the corner, since yours came on 7th. Actually i did not get the point - you have go the nomination approved today -and is applicable from 15th onwards?
> 
> How many points did you have - I have 75 (incl state sponsorship) - so hope it would be enough.


I also applied for Org and Method analyst on 8th...Awaiting Co...did u get the CO allocated?


----------



## rits01 (Jun 23, 2016)

Not Yet. how about any of the other guys. I guess the order is as under
1.job code.
2. DIBP points Score
3. English 
4. Work Exp years

anybody else with Org and Methods analysts?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Guys please update us if you applied recently! Interesting to know how quick they are


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Guys please update us if you applied recently! Interesting to know how quick they are


Applied on 4rth July.positive outcome on 14th July They are very quick this time.All the best to all who are in queue!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Camomile (Jun 26, 2016)

I have applied on the 3rd of July and also received an approval on 14 July. Amazingly quick, I was prepared to wait till September... in a rush now to gather all documents for visa.


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

rits01 said:


> Not Yet. how about any of the other guys. I guess the order is as under
> 1.job code.
> 2. DIBP points Score
> 3. English
> ...


Did u get the CO allocated today...keep us updated...


----------



## rits01 (Jun 23, 2016)

not yet  

how about anybody else.


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Don't know...I think they are back to their normal speed now...


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

rits01 said:


> not yet
> 
> how about anybody else.


Hi rits,

Did u get the CO allocated?


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

Anyone??


----------



## rits01 (Jun 23, 2016)

Thunder123 said:


> Hi rits,
> 
> Did u get the CO allocated?


Hi Folks. Apologies for the late reply. Had been travelling continuously. Got the CO allocated and Nomination approved as well. Received through DIBP as well.

Filing for VISA now.

How about the other guys. Gud Luck mates.


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

rits01 said:


> Hi Folks. Apologies for the late reply. Had been travelling continuously. Got the CO allocated and Nomination approved as well. Received through DIBP as well.
> 
> Filing for VISA now.
> 
> How about the other guys. Gud Luck mates.


Congratulations rits....I am still awaiting CO allocation...can u plz let us know when u get the PA, CO allocation and approval...


----------



## rits01 (Jun 23, 2016)

Thunder123 said:


> Congratulations rits....I am still awaiting CO allocation...can u plz let us know when u get the PA, CO allocation and approval...


CO Allocated 21 July.

Approval received 25th July.

It should happen anytime for you too i guess. Good Luck.


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

rits01 said:


> CO Allocated 21 July.
> 
> Approval received 25th July.
> 
> It should happen anytime for you too i guess. Good Luck.


Okk..thanks a lot...


----------



## rits01 (Jun 23, 2016)

Thunder123 said:


> Congratulations rits....I am still awaiting CO allocation...can u plz let us know when u get the PA, CO allocation and approval...


BTW read that they have picked nominations from 12 July onwards for processing.

That makes u eligible to seek a response from them. guess you should write to them if CO is not allocated, since you applied before 12th.


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

rits01 said:


> BTW read that they have picked nominations from 12 July onwards for processing.
> 
> That makes u eligible to seek a response from them. guess you should write to them if CO is not allocated, since you applied before 12th.


Yes...I think I should wait till Friday..then wld contact them...


----------



## Writepa (Jul 28, 2016)

*Min Score and Job ad*

Hi guys,

Just wonder with 60 points (including 5 points from state sponsorship), can you get a nomination from ACT? The reason I asked because I took the IELTS and with a 7.5 band overall but only 6.5 in writing so I didn't get any point for the English part. If 60 is enough, I would not retake IELTS. 

Second question is for the job advertisements, I find it's quite difficult to find exact jobs that match to the nominated occupation. Found some related jobs though but not really satisfied. Just wonder how strictly ACT with this matter.

thank you guys for the response.


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Writepa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wonder with 60 points (including 5 points from state sponsorship), can you get a nomination from ACT? The reason I asked because I took the IELTS and with a 7.5 band overall but only 6.5 in writing so I didn't get any point for the English part. If 60 is enough, I would not retake IELTS.
> 
> ...


Hi 60points is enough for state nomination.Try and get matching job advertisements they are quite strict about that.Specially if jobs advertisements are asking for qualification which u do not have they will reject.So choose ads which are not asking for qualification which u cannot show in your resume!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## edzel_dy (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi, with regards to the personal research into recent advertised positions relevant to the nominated occupation like for my case is Property Manager (ANZCO Code: 612112). There are a lot of advertisements that match my experience and qualifications however, there is one thing that is needed to succeed to the role which you must have the "Certificate of Registration", my question is that since I have yet to be at Canberra and obviously we are all overseas, will ACT gives consideration to this even if don't have it at the moment and will just state explanation stated in employment statement that I will obtain that certificatikn when I will be considered for nomination. 

Thanks in advance for the advise.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Writepa (Jul 28, 2016)

*Thank you.*

thank you for your advice Diligence


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

edzel_dy said:


> Hi, with regards to the personal research into recent advertised positions relevant to the nominated occupation like for my case is Property Manager (ANZCO Code: 612112). There are a lot of advertisements that match my experience and qualifications however, there is one thing that is needed to succeed to the role which you must have the "Certificate of Registration", my question is that since I have yet to be at Canberra and obviously we are all overseas, will ACT gives consideration to this even if don't have it at the moment and will just state explanation stated in employment statement that I will obtain that certificatikn when I will be considered for nomination.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the advise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


There are certain registrations that can only be obtained once you are physically there in Canberra.Obviously they don't expect you to have them from overseas.So they won't have a problem with that.Just make sure the advertisements match your profile well.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## edzel_dy (Mar 17, 2016)

Diligence said:


> There are certain registrations that can only be obtained once you are physically there in Canberra.Obviously they don't expect you to have them from overseas.So they won't have a problem with that.Just make sure the advertisements match your profile well.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the advise Diligence


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Welcome!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## edzel_dy (Mar 17, 2016)

Hello. What does this mean in the EOI submission. "Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?" Confused by this question if yes or no. 

Any advise please. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

edzel_dy said:


> Hello. What does this mean in the EOI submission. "Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?" Confused by this question if yes or no.
> 
> Any advise please. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Write yes.It broadens your selection criteria!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## edzel_dy (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks Diligence 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## edzel_dy (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi All, 

In view of ACT nomination requirement, just a query on the employment statement for each advertised job. Did all of you write statement for each or you just wrap it up in one statement?

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

edzel_dy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In view of ACT nomination requirement, just a query on the employment statement for each advertised job. Did all of you write statement for each or you just wrap it up in one statement?
> 
> ...


Write separate employment statement for each job and attach with each job in PDF format.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## edzel_dy (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi All,

Just got my PTE scores today and shall be applying for ACT SS EOI soon in the next couple of days.

Few questions:
1. How many jobs search should I include as part of my EOI?
2. Do I need to attach employment statement for each job that I have searched? Also, any pointers to the job sites, that I can search for.
3. Do I need to attach proofs for the financial disclosure?
4. My wife will be part of the application and she would want to work there. Therefore, should I search for her job as well (and how many) and include a employment statement?
5. For evidence for work exp, what exactly are they looking for? I have letters from my employers stating my job description, designation and typical hours a week, period of employment, etc.. Is this good enough? Essentially these were the same letters I submitted to Assessing Authority for skill assessment.
6. Lastly, it would be great if someone can share their 'Commitment to Canberra statement'. I will definitely not be coping it but just want it for getting some tips, pointers and the overall structure for me to pen my reasoning to move to the Land Down Under.

I think thats all for the moment . Appreciate quick responses.

Thanks a ton!!

Cheers.


----------



## edzel_dy (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi All, I am going to lodge my application for state sponsorship. Just curious about the statement below from ACT nomination guidelines. Does this mean I need to upload a pdf file of the settlement research or is this already in the online application and I just fill in the blanks? Need your help please. Thank you.

"If you are not using a migration agent, the settlement research is included as 

part of the online application."

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

edzel_dy said:


> Hi All, I am going to lodge my application for state sponsorship. Just curious about the statement below from ACT nomination guidelines. Does this mean I need to upload a pdf file of the settlement research or is this already in the online application and I just fill in the blanks? Need your help please. Thank you.
> 
> "If you are not using a migration agent, the settlement research is included as
> 
> ...


If you are applying on your own you need to just fill the online form.If you are applying through an agent make sure you attach a separate settlement statement for PDF file.Don't delay your application too much as act has a very small quota for nominations.They might close your occupation any time.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## edzel_dy (Mar 17, 2016)

Thank for the info. I thought of that too, I shall submit it now as they will revise the occupation list again end of this month.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

puruc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just got my PTE scores today and shall be applying for ACT SS EOI soon in the next couple of days.
> 
> ...


Hi I will try to answer your questions to best of my abilities.
1.submit atleast 5 and maximum 8 job searches convert in PDF and upload.

2.Yes you need a separate employment statement for each job search.Make sure you make one PDF file and attach each job search followed by employment statement in a sequence.This is important because if you make multiple files you will only be allowed to attach one file and you will not be able to send all the information.Search your job code on google and you will get multiple job search sites.
3.It is not mandatory to search for jobs for your wife but if you want to do extra work you can do so.Same pattern to be followed as yours.My personal suggestion is concentrate on your job search and prepare them well instead of trying to do too many things.
4.Make sure your job search matches your profile completely.Dont pick up jobs which is asking for any qualification which you don't have.They are very strict about it.Job search's is the only criteria they look very closely.
5.About the commitment statement I can't share a format but someone posted a format earlier in this thread which u can refer to.It is basically explanation in your own words why you want to shift to Canberra/Act.Include your research on the lifestyle,weather and other factors which attracted you to Canberra.Also pen down how your profile matches with the jobs available etc etc
6.Lastly I would suggest apply asap as ACT is going to update their nomination list any day in August so you might find your occupation closed even before you apply.So hurry up and make the best of the opportunity available.
All the best!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85 (Jul 12, 2016)

Diligence said:


> Hi I will try to answer your questions to best of my abilities.
> 1.submit atleast 5 and maximum 8 job searches convert in PDF and upload.
> 
> 2.Yes you need a separate employment statement for each job search.Make sure you make one PDF file and attach each job search followed by employment statement in a sequence.This is important because if you make multiple files you will only be allowed to attach one file and you will not be able to send all the information.Search your job code on google and you will get multiple job search sites.
> ...




Hi Diligence, I saw your ImmiTracker status and you've stated that CO has contacted you. For what document he has made the request? 
Before this contact,did you receive any update from DIBP to inform you if the CO has been assigned?
I think you and me are on the same boat.
I lodged my visa on 16.07.2016 and my sponsor state is ACT as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Ravikumar85 said:


> Hi Diligence, I saw your ImmiTracker status and you've stated that CO has contacted you. For what document he has made the request?
> Before this contact,did you receive any update from DIBP to inform you if the CO has been assigned?
> I think you and me are on the same boat.
> I lodged my visa on 16.07.2016 and my sponsor state is ACT as well.
> ...


No intimation was given for allocation of CO.Only received a mail asking for more information.So I got to know CO has been allotted.
Have asked for pcc for all of applicants in my family which is pending.
And proof of functional English for spouse.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85 (Jul 12, 2016)

Diligence said:


> No intimation was given for allocation of CO.Only received a mail asking for more information.So I got to know CO has been allotted.
> Have asked for pcc for all of applicants in my family which is pending.
> And proof of functional English for spouse.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk




Good to hear that. Around what time (IST) did you receive that email?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85 (Jul 12, 2016)

Also, are you claiming points for work experience? If yes, how many years? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Ravikumar85 said:


> Also, are you claiming points for work experience? If yes, how many years?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes claiming 15 points for work experience.Received the mail around 11 ist

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85 (Jul 12, 2016)

Diligence said:


> Yes claiming 15 points for work experience.Received the mail around 11 ist
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk




Ok.thank you.
Other than work reference letters, what other documents did you submit for employment evidence?
Did you submit all of your payslips?
I am claiming 10 points for work experience. I worked for 4 different companies. 
But, for the first company (only 6 months I worked) I don't have any other evidences expect the reference letter and appointment letter. I have more than 5 years of experience even if the first employment is deducted.
What do you think, will they ask for further evidences?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Ravikumar85 said:


> Ok.thank you.
> Other than work reference letters, what other documents did you submit for employment evidence?
> Did you submit all of your payslips?
> I am claiming 10 points for work experience. I worked for 4 different companies.
> ...


It is upto the CO what they might ask.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravikumar85 (Jul 12, 2016)

Diligence said:


> It is upto the CO what they might ask.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk




Ok.thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

Diligence said:


> It is upto the CO what they might ask.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Thanks Diligence for your reply. Yes, I plan to submit by latest tomorrow as I want to be sure of the employment statement and the commitment letter.

Last couple of questions:
1. You mentioned that the CO asked for PCC for your co-applicants. What is PCC?
2. For work exp, what needs to submitted - letter from employers or payslips or IT proof or all three or something like that?
3. Financial disclosure - do i need to submit bank statements, copy of the DP for the stocks and equities I own?

Thanks once again


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

puruc said:


> Thanks Diligence for your reply. Yes, I plan to submit by latest tomorrow as I want to be sure of the employment statement and the commitment letter.
> 
> Last couple of questions:
> 1. You mentioned that the CO asked for PCC for your co-applicants. What is PCC?
> ...


Pcc is police clearance certificate which u will need at a later stage while applying for 190 visa to dibp
You need to submit all of them with resume.
You don't need to show any evidence of financials just the form filled giving details of your assets.
Include:
Cash
Property
Gold in value
Cars in value
Investments if any.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

Diligence said:


> Pcc is police clearance certificate which u will need at a later stage while applying for 190 visa to dibp
> You need to submit all of them with resume.
> You don't need to show any evidence of financials just the form filled giving details of your assets.
> Include:
> ...


Thanks Diligence!!


----------



## Writepa (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi guys,

60 points is the min to apply for the ACT nomination but do you know what is the actual point of people who succeed in securing a nomination?

thanks.


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Writepa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 60 points is the min to apply for the ACT nomination but do you know what is the actual point of people who succeed in securing a nomination?
> 
> thanks.


ACT does not look at points.If your profile is good and you can present the advertisements matching to your profile well.You will get the nomination.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## edzel_dy (Mar 17, 2016)

How do we know if the CO is already been allocated?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

edzel_dy said:


> How do we know if the CO is already been allocated?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You will get a mail for co allocation or ur agent will get a mail if applied through him.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## edzel_dy (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks Diligence. Anyone here has gotten their SS approved?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## avnit.singh1985 (Aug 15, 2015)

Dear Friends

I have logged VISA (financial advisor - 222311) with ACT on 23rd May 2016, Form 80 requested by CO on 28th June 2016 and submitted by me on 12th July 2016. 

No reply yet.

PCC and medicals done in May itself and uploaded.

3 months would be completed by 23rd august 2016. Please guide. I am really tensed as my consultant says it will take time.


----------



## hungtong94 (Aug 16, 2016)

I just recently lodge my ACT state nomination application on 21 August. Just received the payment confirmation today ( 24/08) When will I be expecting Case officer contact?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Thunder123 (Sep 11, 2014)

It can happen within a month or may take up to 3 months..Depends on the number of applications they receive..


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi,

Have a quick question on commitment letter vs statement if applied to other states.

I have applied to Victoria previously which was not accepted, ACT need statement why you are applying to ACT now. All the reasons I have put in commitment letter, can someone share how they managed this challenge.

Regards,
Kamal


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

hungtong94 said:


> I just recently lodge my ACT state nomination application on 21 August. Just received the payment confirmation today ( 24/08) When will I be expecting Case officer contact?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


You can also track it using the processing time link on the Canberra page. Currently, as per them, they are processing applications received on 23rd July. While it is not a 100% accurate representation of the timeline, its a reasonable surrogate.

BTW, which occupation did you apply under?


----------



## hungtong94 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi puruc,

I applied nominated 261313 Software engineer, did you apply ACT SS also ?


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

hungtong94 said:


> Hi puruc,
> 
> I applied nominated 261313 Software engineer, did you apply ACT SS also ?


Yup, applied on 11th Aug under 224711-Management Consultant.

All the best to you!


----------



## hungtong94 (Aug 16, 2016)

have you got case officer allocated yet? or maybe have you got SS approved? Please post your timeline so we can compare.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## avnit.singh1985 (Aug 15, 2015)

Still waiting. Applied in May...


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

hungtong94 said:


> have you got case officer allocated yet? or maybe have you got SS approved? Please post your timeline so we can compare.
> 
> Many thanks in advance


No mail on the CO allocation.

Applied on 11th Aug. Thats the only timeline I have at the moment. No further communication from them subsequently. All they said on 16th Aug (after 3 working days of lodging the EOI, that they have received the payment and EOI lodged date is 11-Aug)


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

avnit.singh1985 said:


> Still waiting. Applied in May...


Dude.. you have lodged your visa application. We are still at the EOI stage.


----------



## avnit.singh1985 (Aug 15, 2015)

still waiting


----------



## hungtong94 (Aug 16, 2016)

Mate you applied for your visa already. We are still waiting for ACT approvals to nominate us. You will get yours soon. Apparently 190 visa processing is 3 months ( from DIBP website)


----------



## avnit.singh1985 (Aug 15, 2015)

hungtong94 said:


> Mate you applied for your visa already. We are still waiting for ACT approvals to nominate us. You will get yours soon. Apparently 190 visa processing is 3 months ( from DIBP website)



I know bro, I have gone through the process and was at your stage few months back. I have gone through this pain of nomination and waited long for getting the job code to be opened to get nominated. Best of luck.

Anyone experienced, please share your valuable input as i hv been waiting for 100days now i.e 3 months are over as stated by DIBP. I know this is tentative time only.


----------



## aditya_barca (May 15, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I read somewhere that ACT was gonna update their SOL list on 31st Aug. Was that true? I did not find any updated on internet so far.


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

The occupation list has been updated.

However, wanted to know, since I have submitted by EOI under an occupation which is now 'Closed', how does it affect my chances?

Any pointers will be helpful.

Cheers.


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

aditya_barca said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I read somewhere that ACT was gonna update their SOL list on 31st Aug. Was that true? I did not find any updated on internet so far.


Its been uploaded. Click on the link below.

http://canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-sept-16.pdf


----------



## hungtong94 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi,
My friend who applied for ACT nomination (10/08) just got it approved to day. It took her 22 days to get her nomination approval. She also applied in a closed occupation list ( Accounting) so I don't know if that means anything ?


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

hungtong94 said:


> Hi,
> My friend who applied for ACT nomination (10/08) just got it approved to day. It took her 22 days to get her nomination approval. She also applied in a closed occupation list ( Accounting) so I don't know if that means anything ?


I think she would have applied under the 'RCB support of an employer nomination' scheme. The authorities process these applications way faster than the 190 visa class application and hence the TAT of 22 days.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Good day everyone.

We would like to apply for act ss. can the seniors please advise 45k aud will suffice for the funds for a family of 3? About 40k is liquid assets.

Any help will be most appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

j0wna said:


> Good day everyone.
> 
> We would like to apply for act ss. can the seniors please advise 45k aud will suffice for the funds for a family of 3? About 40k is liquid assets.
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

I am applying for me and my wife.
My agent asked to declare funds like this:

1st applicant= $20.000,00
partner= $10.000,00

Therefore, I believe your funds are OK for 3 members.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I am applying for me and my wife.
> My agent asked to declare funds like this:
> ...


Thank you for your response.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Good day all. 

I am currently gathering job ads related to my occupation. Did all of you provide job ads including the location of the job? And were your occupation had a lot of job ads?

Mine has a lot actually but most requires either citizenship or security checks or act/nsw driver's licence which disqualifies me as a candidate. Or just contractual/part time gigs.

I was hoping somebody can advise if there is another way to overcome this hurdle aside from waiting for other job ads to be available.

Any advise will be most appreciated. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi, any of you that already sent your Applications, how do you make the employment statement?

I know that you should search for at least 5 jobs related with your occupation but what about the statement? I copied on a word the employments ads with the link and after every employment I am writing an statement, however I dont know if I not explaining enough or if I should write a separate document. Anyone who already passed this process can give to me any help?


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> Hi, any of you that already sent your Applications, how do you make the employment statement?
> 
> I know that you should search for at least 5 jobs related with your occupation but what about the statement? I copied on a word the employments ads with the link and after every employment I am writing an statement, however I dont know if I not explaining enough or if I should write a separate document. Anyone who already passed this process can give to me any help?


Go through the jobs you have selected and explain in your own words how your qualifications and experience are closely related to what they are asking for in the job advertised.Highlight your skills which make you a best candidate for this job.Make sure you attach employment statement for each job.And try to get around 8 jobs because some they just reject so that you have enough jobs to convince them
All the best.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Diligence said:


> Go through the jobs you have selected and explain in your own words how your qualifications and experience are closely related to what they are asking for in the job advertised.Highlight your skills which make you a best candidate for this job.Make sure you attach employment statement for each job.And try to get around 8 jobs because some they just reject so that you have enough jobs to convince them
> All the best.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


How much should be written for each employment statement? I have been writing almost half of a page for each one. It is just too little?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

No half a page is enough

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Diligence said:


> No half a page is enough
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Dear Diligence 

Is it really absolutely not allowed to use contract/temp jobs? 

I did not see it in the guidelines but saw it in the forums that it is not allowed. 

Can you please advise. Thank you so much.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Diligence said:


> No half a page is enough
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Mate, you are the best!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

j0wna said:


> Dear Diligence
> 
> Is it really absolutely not allowed to use contract/temp jobs?
> 
> ...


Yes not allowed!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Thank you @Diligence. This job ads hunting is such a pain in the b**t.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

If the job ad is open for permanent residents, then it can be considered right? Because of they give me ss, then i will be a permanent resident which will make me eligible for the job. 

Seniors please advice.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

j0wna said:


> If the job ad is open for permanent residents, then it can be considered right? Because of they give me ss, then i will be a permanent resident which will make me eligible for the job.
> 
> Seniors please advice.
> 
> Thank you so much!


Yes those jobs are ok but should not be jobs for citizens!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Diligence said:


> j0wna said:
> 
> 
> > If the job ad is open for permanent residents, then it can be considered right? Because of they give me ss, then i will be a permanent resident which will make me eligible for the job.
> ...


Thank you so much kind sir!


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Why contract or temp are not allowed if they do not mention anything about it?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

If ACT rejects some employments ads, which is the minimum number that can be accepted by them to invite you?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

pipebritop said:


> If ACT rejects some employments ads, which is the minimum number that can be accepted by them to invite you?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


You need a minimum of 5. 

What is your occupation? It seems we are in the same stage of application. Providing job ads.


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> If ACT rejects some employments ads, which is the minimum number that can be accepted by them to invite you?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Have you found those job ads mate?
I am looking for jobs in manufacturing and industrial field. There is almost none...

I am Plant/Production engineer. Almost same field as you.

We can share with each other what we´ve got.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Industrial engineer. Lots of well paid jobs for the occupation, but for the government

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> Industrial engineer. Lots of well paid jobs for the occupation, but for the government
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Really?
Because I´ve searched through seek and I got just few. Not a plenty as you said.
are you searching on seek as well?

please, give me tips on how to find those job adds as you


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

I have found several ads that fit with my profile but they are for the government. In consequence we cannot apply with those advertised employment because they require at least base clearance, only for citizens

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

If you look for "production/plant engineer" you will find only a few ads. You must search by occupation area (logistics and manufacturing) and look inside the requirements of each advertisement.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

j0wna said:


> If the job ad is open for permanent residents, then it can be considered right? Because of they give me ss, then i will be a permanent resident which will make me eligible for the job.
> 
> Seniors please advice.
> 
> Thank you so much!




No, it is other way round  you get PR then Job.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> j0wna said:
> 
> 
> > If the job ad is open for permanent residents, then it can be considered right? Because of they give me ss, then i will be a permanent resident which will make me eligible for the job.
> ...



Yes. PR making me elegible for the job.


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Dear All, in the EOI, should we still answer "yes" on the questions regarding living outside an australian capital city and will be willing to live in a regional area? 

Because it kind of go against wanting to live in ACT.

Sir @Diligence can you please advise. Thank you so much.

I know am confusing myself. And i appreciate everybody who is making everything clear for me. Thanks so much!


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> No, it is other way round  you get PR then Job.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You say that job offers for permanent residents are not allowed?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

j0wna said:


> Dear All, in the EOI, should we still answer "yes" on the questions regarding living outside an australian capital city and will be willing to live in a regional area?
> 
> Because it kind of go against wanting to live in ACT.
> 
> ...


Jamal this isn't even your first EOI

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

pipebritop said:


> j0wna said:
> 
> 
> > Dear All, in the EOI, should we still answer "yes" on the questions regarding living outside an australian capital city and will be willing to live in a regional area?
> ...


Are you referring to me? Or you are speaking to another person?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

j0wna said:


> Yes. PR making me elegible for the job.




Offer of employment can sponsor you for other visa subclasses, but not sc189 and 190. However, having a job offer may be a requirement for being sponsored by a state, such as case with NT (as an example) which would then entitle you to apply for sc190 and in turn get you a PR. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> j0wna said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. PR making me elegible for the job.
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. I understand what you mean. But we were talking about whether the job ads that say only accepting permanent residents may be presented for the ACT requirement. 

Due to the limitations, several of us are having a hard time getting the required number of job ads as most are offered only for citizens.


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

j0wna said:


> Dear All, in the EOI, should we still answer "yes" on the questions regarding living outside an australian capital city and will be willing to live in a regional area?
> 
> Because it kind of go against wanting to live in ACT.
> 
> ...


Yes you still write yes regarding living outside act or willing to live in regional area.Because you are just willing to live outside but not planning to live elsewhere.So it's ok don't worry about it.Don't worry too much on these issues just concentrate on your job search and employment statements.They are a only factor for acceptance or rejection.All the best.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

Diligence said:


> j0wna said:
> 
> 
> > Dear All, in the EOI, should we still answer "yes" on the questions regarding living outside an australian capital city and will be willing to live in a regional area?
> ...


Thank you so much dear. Much appreciated.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

pipebritop said:


> Jamal this isn't even your first EOI
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Sorry, wrong commentary!


j0wna said:


> Are you referring to me? Or you are speaking to another person?



Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## j0wna (Sep 3, 2014)

pipebritop said:


> pipebritop said:
> 
> 
> > Jamal this isn't even your first EOI
> ...


No worries. Goodluck to us all!


----------



## edzel_dy (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi to all, I am just wondering how long you have waited after the case officer has been allocated?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

edzel_dy said:


> Hi to all, I am just wondering how long you have waited after the case officer has been allocated?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


After the case officer is allocated the outcome is declared within 3-4 working days.i got the result in 1 day.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

How long until case officer?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> How long until case officer?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Right now the applications submitting on 23rd July are being processed.Depends on when you applied and number of applications.Last Feb applicants had to wait for 4 months to get a case officer while applicants in July took 15 days only.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## edzel_dy (Mar 17, 2016)

Diligence said:


> After the case officer is allocated the outcome is declared within 3-4 working days.i got the result in 1 day.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


That was fast. I received an email on 7 Sept that CS is allocated to my application but still no correspondence from them till now.


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

edzel_dy said:


> That was fast. I received an email on 7 Sept that CS is allocated to my application but still no correspondence from them till now.


You will get the outcome positively by Monday.All the best!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## edzel_dy (Mar 17, 2016)

Diligence said:


> You will get the outcome positively by Monday.All the best!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Thanks Diligence. You've been very helpful to all.


----------



## hungtong94 (Aug 16, 2016)

I submitted application on 21 August, got payment confirmation 24 August and case officer assigned 07/09 so roughly 2 weeks till I got my case officer assigned.


----------



## hungtong94 (Aug 16, 2016)

hi there,
We are on the same boat, who is your case officer?


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

I submitted application on September 6 and payment confirmation September 7.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahsan771991 (Sep 9, 2016)

Guys I am new here :
Let me give you my situation here :
IELTS 8 8.5 8.5 7
Work experience =0
EA assessment=industrial engineer 

What are my chances for 55+5 ACT nomination .
Secondly do I have to submit the employment statement for each job or I can make a single file . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

ahsan771991 said:


> Guys I am new here :
> Let me give you my situation here :
> IELTS 8 8.5 8.5 7
> Work experience =0
> ...


60 points are enough for act.They do not give much importance to points.
You have to make a separate employment statement for each job advertisement.


Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahsan771991 (Sep 9, 2016)

Diligence said:


> 60 points are enough for act.They do not give much importance to points.
> You have to make a separate employment statement for each job advertisement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk




Thank you so much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahsan771991 (Sep 9, 2016)

ahsan771991 said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




One more query does the job title has to be exactly same to the nomination .
For example can it be supply chain or logistics because they all are industrial engineering .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

ahsan771991 said:


> One more query does the job title has to be exactly same to the nomination .
> For example can it be supply chain or logistics because they all are industrial engineering .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Job title can be different but job duties have to be matching to your profile.


Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Guys, 

in sum, do you believe that applying through ACT is going to be faster than NSW for 60 pointers?
Are there more chances to be successful?

I'm quite confident with ACT application. I will finish my submission in the next few hours.

Cheers!


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

lucas.wszolek said:


> Guys,
> 
> in sum, do you believe that applying through ACT is going to be faster than NSW for 60 pointers?
> Are there more chances to be successful?
> ...


If your occupation is open in nsw you have more chances of getting nominated because their quota is much bigger but if you are competing with points in nsw and waiting for invitation it is hard to get for 60 pointers.
ACT has much less quota but still if your papers are properly presented you have a good chance of getting nominated by Act

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahsan771991 (Sep 9, 2016)

Diligence said:


> If your occupation is open in nsw you have more chances of getting nominated because their quota is much bigger but if you are competing with points in nsw and waiting for invitation it is hard to get for 60 pointers.
> ACT has much less quota but still if your papers are properly presented you have a good chance of getting nominated by Act
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk




Bros my rotten luck 
Industrial engineer taken out of skill shortage for ACT
Now I have to apply for NSW 
55 points 
And IELTS 8 
Let's keep our finger crossed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

When was that? I applied on September 6

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

ahsan771991 said:


> Bros my rotten luck
> Industrial engineer taken out of skill shortage for ACT
> Now I have to apply for NSW
> 55 points
> ...


No man! Is another occupation, 223111. Industrial engineering is 223511

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

**** you are right. I am sending an email asking if I on the list or I didn't make it. I sent the application on September 06 and the payment was processed on September 07.... 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahsan771991 (Sep 9, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> When was that? I applied on September 6
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk




The list is just updated 
See it 
You are fine i think 
I apples after 6 September 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

I received the confirmation payment on September 07 and it says that my application is queued for nomination

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahsan771991 (Sep 9, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> I received the confirmation payment on September 07 and it says that my application is queued for nomination
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk




Bro why didn't you reply for NSW?
What do you think of my chances ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

ahsan771991 said:


> Bro why didn't you reply for NSW?
> What do you think of my chances ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been waiting since march for NSW Invitation. I think they won't invite with 55+5 in our occupation

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> I received the confirmation payment on September 07 and it says that my application is queued for nomination
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


You are already in queue so you are safe!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Diligence said:


> You are already in queue so you are safe!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Ohhhj my gosh!!!! 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahsan771991 (Sep 9, 2016)

What was your ielts 
Because I am only claim in points for age education and language 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

IELTS 7

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

They nominate according this order.

1- score: 
2- English : it should be at least proficient (IELTS 7)
3- work experience

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahsan771991 (Sep 9, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> They nominate according this order.
> 
> 1- score:
> 2- English : it should be at least proficient (IELTS 7)
> ...




Oh mine is 8 but then again writing is 7 
So I will get 10 points 
Anyways best of luck to all of you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

ahsan771991 said:


> Oh mine is 8 but then again writing is 7
> So I will get 10 points
> Anyways best of luck to all of you
> 
> ...


So, your English is proficient. Yep ,10 points. Thank you. For you too

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiger007 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi guys,

My occupation is also being now shown closed 06/09 on ACT occupation list.

But my ACT nomination application was submitted by my agent on 06th Sept. And got payment confirmation of AUD300 on my CC too late evening same day.

Do you think my application will be accepted?


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

tiger007 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My occupation is also being now shown closed 06/09 on ACT occupation list.
> 
> ...


Yes it will be accepted if you have received the acknowledgement email.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiger007 (Jul 6, 2013)

Diligence said:


> Yes it will be accepted if you have received the acknowledgement email.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply.

I guess, I will have to ask my migration agent about the acknowledgement email!


----------



## tiger007 (Jul 6, 2013)

tiger007 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I guess, I will have to ask my migration agent about the acknowledgement email!


Hey Guys,

Just spoke with my authorized MARA agent.

My ACT SS application is officially submitted as of 6th Sept. 2016. 

Anyone here in same boat? Those of who applied for ACT nomination under this new list on or after 01st Sept. 2016?


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

tiger007 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just spoke with my authorized MARA agent.
> 
> ...


So u are safe.All the best!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiger007 (Jul 6, 2013)

Diligence said:


> So u are safe.All the best!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Yup. 

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tiger007 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can check in the tracking list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You can check in the tracking list.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is that?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

pipebritop said:


> How is that?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Ah, myimmitracker

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## billwong (Apr 20, 2016)

hungtong94 said:


> I submitted application on 21 August, got payment confirmation 24 August and case officer assigned 07/09 so roughly 2 weeks till I got my case officer assigned.


Did you apply for RCB support of an employer nomination?


----------



## billwong (Apr 20, 2016)

FYI all, they are currently processing applications for ACT 190 nomination received on August 9, 2016.


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

The ACT list was updated again on 10th September. This is great because my occupation was closed on 06th Sep, but it is open again!


----------



## lucas.wszolek (Apr 5, 2016)

Guys,

is it necessary to sign the settlement statement?


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

lucas.wszolek said:


> The ACT list was updated again on 10th September. This is great because my occupation was closed on 06th Sep, but it is open again!


Maybe they made a mistake , because the former list showed closed the list of 2335 group but the webpage said that human resources occupations were closed( 22311 group). Now, with the update the 2335 occupations are open again and the 23311 still closed.


lucas.wszolek said:


> The ACT list was updated again on 10th September. This is great because my occupation was closed on 06th Sep, but it is open again!


Maybe they made a mistake , because the former list showed closed the list of 2335 group but the webpage said that human resources occupations were closed 2332 or. Now, with the update the 2335 occupations are open again.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahsan771991 (Sep 9, 2016)

Guys quick question.
Does the employment statement for all jobs should be a single file in PDF format ?

Secondly how do we list the jobs in the PDF statement .

Job listing followed by individual job statement and so on?

Do we have to provides web links or screenshots of th actual listing?

Please share your experiences


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

I copied the jobs ads into a word document and after every job advertisement I wrote a statement

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahsan771991 (Sep 9, 2016)

do they have date of posting as well?


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

In act guidelines sais that it is important that ads must have date and location of the job

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahsan771991 (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks bro 
Can we have state 12 month contract jobs .you know that industrial jobs are very hard to come by 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

*UPDATE:
*
Guys, all overseas applicants, ensure you submit your EOI by 13-Sep, 11.59.59pm Canberra time.

There is note on their website that they will not be accepting any overseas applications post 13-Sep until the program reopens next year.

Also, all EOI lodged post 1-Sep, will take 6 months on an average to be processed.

All the best!


----------



## billwong (Apr 20, 2016)

puruc said:


> *UPDATE:
> *
> Guys, all overseas applicants, ensure you submit your EOI by 13-Sep, 11.59.59pm Canberra time.
> 
> ...


Actually they will not accept overseas applications after 4pm, 13 September 2016, Canberra time. 

Quote from their website:

*Applicants living overseas*

Effective immediately (13 September 2016 at 4pm AEST) applications for ACT nomination from overseas residents will not be accepted. If you are living overseas you will not be able to commence an application for ACT nomination of a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa until the program reopens in 2017. Applications lodged on or before 13 September 2016 will be processed in queue order.


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

billwong said:


> Actually they will not accept overseas applications after 4pm, 13 September 2016, Canberra time.
> 
> Quote from their website:
> 
> ...


It says on or before 13-Sep, so I think today is ok. Tomorrow is not for sure.


----------



## billwong (Apr 20, 2016)

Urm, "*Effective immediately (13 September 2016 at 4pm AEST*) applications for ACT nomination from overseas residents will not be accepted.


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

billwong said:


> Urm, "*Effective immediately (13 September 2016 at 4pm AEST*) applications for ACT nomination from overseas residents will not be accepted.


Urm *Applications lodged on or before 13 September 2016 will be processed in queue order.*


----------



## billwong (Apr 20, 2016)

puruc said:


> Urm *Applications lodged on or before 13 September 2016 will be processed in queue order.*


Please don't mislead others. Try lodging an application using this link.

You will receive this following message:

_Based on the information you have provided you are NOT ELIGIBLE to apply for State Nomination. For further information on the process and requirements please refer to our website. 

•The ACT is not currently accepting applications from overseas residents as the number of applications received since 1/09/16 has exceeded demand.
_


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

I sent my application on September 6. I hope they don't take 6 months to send me an answer..........

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiger007 (Jul 6, 2013)

billwong said:


> Please don't mislead others. Try lodging an application using this link.
> 
> You will receive this following message:
> 
> ...



True. Effective 13th Sept. 4PM Canberra time, they are showing this message for all overseas residents trying to lodge ACT nomination application:
*The ACT is not currently accepting applications from overseas residents as the number of applications received since 1/09/16 has exceeded demand.
*
On the ACT website on top it is mentioned:

Applicants living overseas

Effective immediately (13 September 2016 at 4pm AEST) applications for ACT nomination from overseas residents will not be accepted. If you are living overseas you will not be able to commence an application for ACT nomination of a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa until the program reopens in 2017. *Applications lodged on or before 13 September 2016 will be processed in queue order. 
*

It simply means, when they published the updated ACT occupation list on 01st Sept. for the visa subclass 190, since then... 

*1. They stopped accepting applications for the HR occupations group effective 10th Sept.*

*2. And effective 13th Sept. 4pm Canberra time, they stopped accepting all overseas applications for ACT nomination under subclass 190*

It took just 9 days for the HR occupations to reach ACT quota (they mentioned exceeded demand since 01/09) and nearly 13 days for all other occupations!

We can only imagine the record number of applications that must have been submitted, that they are putting a stop to the program for this year.

I hope those of us who did successfully applied for the ACT nomination... do get positive results! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

i have a quick ques..though i applied in time for ACT ie on 3sep n got an ack. on 7 sep..nw the recent update of 6 months has left me worried since my vetassess assessment expires in feb 17. 

any thoughts or suggestions? 

i have asked my agent if we can write to ACT with situation analysis but he is saying that should not b done.


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

as1986 said:


> i have a quick ques..though i applied in time for ACT ie on 3sep n got an ack. on 7 sep..nw the recent update of 6 months has left me worried since my vetassess assessment expires in feb 17.
> 
> any thoughts or suggestions?
> 
> i have asked my agent if we can write to ACT with situation analysis but he is saying that should not b done.


I think they look the EOI lodge date as the criteria. As long as the Vetassess assessment was valid on EOI lodged date, you should be ok.

However, I'm not cent percent sure.


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

Just got a mail from ACT that I have been allotted a CO. Another 2-3 working days before I know the status of my EOI. :fingerscrossed:

I lodged my EOI on 11-Aug.


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

puruc said:


> Just got a mail from ACT that I have been allotted a CO. Another 2-3 working days before I know the status of my EOI. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I lodged my EOI on 11-Aug.


All the best!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

puruc said:


> as1986 said:
> 
> 
> > i have a quick ques..though i applied in time for ACT ie on 3sep n got an ack. on 7 sep..nw the recent update of 6 months has left me worried since my vetassess assessment expires in feb 17.
> ...




But what abt lodging application with dibp??even if ACT invites ..will my application still hold good to lodge visa despite expired vetassess??

Also the assessment document does not talk abt its expiry ..so on wat basis do v judge d expiry of vetassess assessment?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

as1986 said:


> But what abt lodging application with dibp??even if ACT invites ..will my application still hold good to lodge visa despite expired vetassess??
> 
> Also the assessment document does not talk abt its expiry ..so on wat basis do v judge d expiry of vetassess assessment?




Skills assessment need to be valid at the time of ITA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hungtong94 (Aug 16, 2016)

puruc said:


> Just got a mail from ACT that I have been allotted a CO. Another 2-3 working days before I know the status of my EOI. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> I lodged my EOI on 11-Aug.


It's been 12 days since case allocated to CO, i just phoned them to follow up and they said I would know the result by tomorrow. So anxious now.
I got CO assigned on 07 August.


----------



## vatsyayan (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi Guys 

I have submitted for 261313 on 16th sep with 60+5 points.
Could you please advise if I have to submit any fees as well. Also when should I expect an invitation.


----------



## vatsyayan (Sep 16, 2016)

I have submitted 190 through EOI . Is it correct or I need to apply through the below link.
canberrayourfuture....


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

vatsyayan said:


> I have submitted 190 through EOI . Is it correct or I need to apply through the below link.
> canberrayourfuture....


Only EOI will not get you an invitation in case of ACT state nomination.You have to apply to the state if your occupation is open.Unfortunately ACT has closed applications on 13th sept so u won't be able to apply if you are overseas till the time they open again in 2017.If u are in canberra you can apply.Good luck!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

hungtong94 said:


> It's been 12 days since case allocated to CO, i just phoned them to follow up and they said I would know the result by tomorrow. So anxious now.
> I got CO assigned on 07 August.


They are really taking long this time but consider urself lucky as u are not part of the queue who has to wait 6 months to get an invite.All the best for your results tomorrow!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vatsyayan (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks so much for the prompt reply.
Fortunately I am in Canberra, so do I apply to the state now?? or wait for the 190 EOI invitation to come in first??? If you could share the process or any link which I can refer to !! Your response would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

vatsyayan said:


> Thanks so much for the prompt reply.
> Fortunately I am in Canberra, so do I apply to the state now?? or wait for the 190 EOI invitation to come in first??? If you could share the process or any link which I can refer to !! Your response would be highly appreciated.


You are in canberra that's great.Is your occupation open in the canberra occupation? if yes go ahead and apply on the 


vatsyayan said:


> Thanks so much for the prompt reply.
> Fortunately I am in Canberra, so do I apply to the state now?? or wait for the 190 EOI invitation to come in first??? If you could share the process or any link which I can refer to !! Your response would be highly appreciated.


You are in canberra that's great.Is your occupation open in the canberra occupation? if yes go ahead and apply on the canberra site
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/portal/migrating/article/act-occupation-list/
Just follow the guidelines and application link on the same page.The instructions are very clear
Prepare your documents as per the guidelines and don't miss out on anything and u are good to go.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

hungtong94 said:


> It's been 12 days since case allocated to CO, i just phoned them to follow up and they said I would know the result by tomorrow. So anxious now.
> I got CO assigned on 07 August.


Ohh, in that case I think I'll have to wait till next Wed/Thurs (28th/29th) before I get an update. I have been nervously checking my mails since morning today.

All the best to you!


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

vatsyayan said:


> Thanks so much for the prompt reply.
> Fortunately I am in Canberra, so do I apply to the state now?? or wait for the 190 EOI invitation to come in first??? If you could share the process or any link which I can refer to !! Your response would be highly appreciated.


Only Eoi will not get u an invitation.You have to apply

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vatsyayan (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks so much. I have started the application and would prepare the docs and submit by tomorrow. 
However, my code is closed at the moment, i.e. 261313.
I heard they will consider the closed one as I am working here for quite some time now.


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

vatsyayan said:


> Thanks so much. I have started the application and would prepare the docs and submit by tomorrow.
> However, my code is closed at the moment, i.e. 261313.
> I heard they will consider the closed one as I am working here for quite some time now.


Yes that's right.Go ahead

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

vatsyayan said:


> Thanks so much. I have started the application and would prepare the docs and submit by tomorrow.
> However, my code is closed at the moment, i.e. 261313.
> I heard they will consider the closed one as I am working here for quite some time now.


My two cents - if it is closed, I doubt they will consider it. You will not able to go through the initial screening page for EOI application.

As pointed out above, I think I'm wrong.

All the best!


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

puruc said:


> My two cents - if it is closed, I doubt they will consider it. You will not able to go through the initial screening page for EOI application.
> 
> As pointed out above, I think I'm wrong.
> 
> All the best!


No they will
ACT residents working in a skilled occupation may be eligible to apply for ACT nomination, even if the occupation is listed as ‘closed’ on the ACT Occupation List.
As stated in their web site

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

Diligence said:


> No they will
> ACT residents working in a skilled occupation may be eligible to apply for ACT nomination, even if the occupation is listed as ‘closed’ on the ACT Occupation List.
> As stated in their web site
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Yup, just read it. Thanks!


----------



## vatsyayan (Sep 16, 2016)

All good


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Skills assessment need to be valid at the time of ITA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Andrey for this hope..So that means if I receive ITA & my assessment expires, still I can lodge my visa application..right?

But my agent is telling me a different story. Is there a way I can counter him on this? Is it written anywhere in the process since he is asking me to pay another 810 $ for getting vetassess again..


----------



## amourad (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi guys, anyone applied for ICT Project Manager - 135112? I know it's closed now, so i will have to wait till 2017. any idea when do they reopen? 
Also, ACS deducted my years of experience. will that affect the nomination?


----------



## hungtong94 (Aug 16, 2016)

vatsyayan said:


> Thanks so much for the prompt reply.
> Fortunately I am in Canberra, so do I apply to the state now?? or wait for the 190 EOI invitation to come in first??? If you could share the process or any link which I can refer to !! Your response would be highly appreciated.


Hi there,

Thats great, you can still apply even if your occupation is closed if you are a canberra resident. My fried just got PR even though she only has 55 points. processing time is 2 weeks


----------



## hungtong94 (Aug 16, 2016)

puruc said:


> Ohh, in that case I think I'll have to wait till next Wed/Thurs (28th/29th) before I get an update. I have been nervously checking my mails since morning today.
> 
> All the best to you!


Hi there,

please check your spam mail box. I got a mail from case officer today and it was in my spam mail box. Case officer called me and asked me to check my junk mail box. You should check that too.


----------



## hungtong94 (Aug 16, 2016)

vatsyayan said:


> Thanks so much. I have started the application and would prepare the docs and submit by tomorrow.
> However, my code is closed at the moment, i.e. 261313.
> I heard they will consider the closed one as I am working here for quite some time now.


Hi there,

Mine is exactly same situation as yours. 261313 but im a canberra resident. Talked to juliana( CO) and she said it is ok to apply. Will get my result tomorrow.


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

hungtong94 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> please check your spam mail box. I got a mail from case officer today and it was in my spam mail box. Case officer called me and asked me to check my junk mail box. You should check that too.


I did check, no mails as yet! Just to be safe, what is the email id of the sender or the domain name? Will do a search to see if I have missed any mails in my spam box. Thanks for this.

Also, any update on your result? All the best!!


----------



## edzel_dy (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi, can anyone share their experience after getting a nomination from ACT.

I want to know when submitting requirements to DBIP, do I need to fill in form 80 and attached.

For medical, do I need to wait for the officer to advise me what type of medical to undertake and which is the authorised clinic or hospital?

Thank you


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

edzel_dy said:


> Hi, can anyone share their experience after getting a nomination from ACT.
> 
> I want to know when submitting requirements to DBIP, do I need to fill in form 80 and attached.
> 
> ...


Form 80 should be submitted at the time of application to avoid delays and to get a possible direct grant.
For medical don't wait for the co to advise.Just get a hap ID generated through your immiaccount and get the medical done in the registered hospital in your city of residence.You can get the Regd hospital list from Dibp site.The hospital staff knows the tests that need to be done for immigration to Australia so they will do the needful.The reports will also be uploaded directly to immiaccount from the hospital
You don't need to do anything.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hungtong94 (Aug 16, 2016)

puruc said:


> I did check, no mails as yet! Just to be safe, what is the email id of the sender or the domain name? Will do a search to see if I have missed any mails in my spam box. Thanks for this.
> 
> Also, any update on your result? All the best!!


Hi there, I have got my invitation to apply today. Will book health exam next week and in the progress up filling up both form 80 and 1221 . Took 4 weeks to get my ACT nomination ( from the day i paid money)


----------



## billwong (Apr 20, 2016)

hungtong94 said:


> Hi there, I have got my invitation to apply today. Will book health exam next week and in the progress up filling up both form 80 and 1221 . Took 4 weeks to get my ACT nomination ( from the day i paid money)


That's great! Are you staying in Canberra at the moment, given that your timeline is much shorter?


----------



## hungtong94 (Aug 16, 2016)

billwong said:


> That's great! Are you staying in Canberra at the moment, given that your timeline is much shorter?


yes i am living in canberra. My friend got the invitation in a much shorter time frame, ranging from 5 days to 22 days


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

billwong said:


> hungtong94 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there, I have got my invitation to apply today. Will book health exam next week and in the progress up filling up both form 80 and 1221 . Took 4 weeks to get my ACT nomination ( from the day i paid money)
> ...


Awesome news!! Congrats and all the best


----------



## vatsyayan (Sep 16, 2016)

hungtong94 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Mine is exactly same situation as yours. 261313 but im a canberra resident. Talked to juliana( CO) and she said it is ok to apply. Will get my result tomorrow.



Thanks for the info.
Cheers


----------



## edzel_dy (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi, for the submission of documents to DBIP, I understand that the followings below has to be certified true copy of the original.
*

1. Travel Documents – Passport
2. Birth Certificates
*

How about the followings below? Do I also need them to be certified?


1. Skills Assessment
2. Evidence of English Language Ability – eg. IELTS Test Result Form
3. Resume
4. Employment Refernces
5. Payslips
6. And other documents which provided to the relevant assessing authority
7. Diploma /Degree*

Thank you.


----------



## vatsyayan (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi Guys 

Need your help with the below docs to be attached :

1. _*Attach research info current ACT employment opportunities*_

I am already working here and not searching for jobs currently. So what should I attach here.


2. _*Attach commitment to Canberra statement*_

Can someone please share the template/example (if any).

Thanks


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

Just got the nomination confirmed. Will be applying for visa soon. Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

puruc said:


> Just got the nomination confirmed. Will be applying for visa soon. Thanks everyone for the help.


Congratulations..

Kindly share your timelines with us..


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

as1986 said:


> Congratulations..
> 
> Kindly share your timelines with us..


Thanks!

EOI submission - 11 Aug
Confirmation - 16 Aug
CO allocation - 15 Sep
Approval - 23 Sep

Skill - Mgmt Consultant (224711)


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

puruc said:


> Thanks!
> 
> EOI submission - 11 Aug
> Confirmation - 16 Aug
> ...


Congrats!!! 

Can you please help about this statement mentioned in ACT guidelines "Skills and experience relevant to the ACT economy. Experience in heavy industry,
manufacturing, production, international airlines, mining; shipping, oil, head office
banking and railways are not generally considered relevant industries".

I applied in HR occupation and working in Manufacturing does this statement affect


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

puruc said:


> Just got the nomination confirmed. Will be applying for visa soon. Thanks everyone for the help.


Congratulations!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Can you please help about this statement mentioned in ACT guidelines "Skills and experience relevant to the ACT economy. Experience in heavy industry,
> manufacturing, production, international airlines, mining; shipping, oil, head office
> ...


Not sure what you mean here but as long as you have managed to highlight 5 job opening which are in line with your profile and nominated occupation, you should be good to go


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

Diligence said:


> Form 80 should be submitted at the time of application to avoid delays and to get a possible direct grant.
> For medical don't wait for the co to advise.Just get a hap ID generated through your immiaccount and get the medical done in the registered hospital in your city of residence.You can get the Regd hospital list from Dibp site.The hospital staff knows the tests that need to be done for immigration to Australia so they will do the needful.The reports will also be uploaded directly to immiaccount from the hospital
> You don't need to do anything.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Hi Diligence, Where is the option to create the Hap Id? Thanks!


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

puruc said:


> Hi Diligence, Where is the option to create the Hap Id? Thanks!


Log into yr immiaccount & there should be a link that says "organise yr medicals" in blue under the applicant profiles. Fill in the questionairre for every applicant -save a copy for yrself & save on screen befrore you submit or else you will loose data entered. This generates an eMedical History letter (with yr visa number on it) take this to medicals with other form26 etc. They will then upload/generate HAP ID. Once yr medicals are complete & uploaded you can log back in & view on the visa system- go to the same "organise medicals" link & click on the next blue link - it takes you to an eMedical Info sheet, which will have medical results on them & say "complete" for e.g. for x-ray/ HIV test etc. or "on hold" or "referred" etc. Once everything is complete it will be submitted to DIAC for approval- the link under the profiles stays on till it gets approved & disappears to be replaced with the wording "No further Health requirements for applicant for the visa class"-something along those lines, once it is approved & cleared by DIAC. Hope this helps.



Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

Diligence said:


> Log into yr immiaccount & there should be a link that says "organise yr medicals" in blue under the applicant profiles. Fill in the questionairre for every applicant -save a copy for yrself & save on screen befrore you submit or else you will loose data entered. This generates an eMedical History letter (with yr visa number on it) take this to medicals with other form26 etc. They will then upload/generate HAP ID. Once yr medicals are complete & uploaded you can log back in & view on the visa system- go to the same "organise medicals" link & click on the next blue link - it takes you to an eMedical Info sheet, which will have medical results on them & say "complete" for e.g. for x-ray/ HIV test etc. or "on hold" or "referred" etc. Once everything is complete it will be submitted to DIAC for approval- the link under the profiles stays on till it gets approved & disappears to be replaced with the wording "No further Health requirements for applicant for the visa class"-something along those lines, once it is approved & cleared by DIAC. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Thanks but nopes, no such option. Is it possible that I get such an option when I have submitted my online application?


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

puruc said:


> Thanks but nopes, no such option. Is it possible that I get such an option when I have submitted my online application?


Yes u get it after applying.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## edzel_dy (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi, for the submission of documents to DBIP, I understand that the followings below has to be certified true copy of the original.

*

1. Travel Documents – Passport

2. Birth Certificates

*

How about the followings below? Do I also need them to be certified?

*

1. Skills Assessment

2. Evidence of English Language Ability – eg. IELTS Test Result Form

3. Resume

4. Employment References

5. Payslips

6. And other documents which provided to the relevant assessing authority

7. Diploma /Degree

*

Thank you.


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

edzel_dy said:


> Hi, for the submission of documents to DBIP, I understand that the followings below has to be certified true copy of the original.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


None have to be certified.Only coloured scanned copies will do.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## edzel_dy (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks Diligence for the advise


----------



## vatsyayan (Sep 16, 2016)

vatsyayan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Need your help with the below docs to be attached :
> 
> ...



Hey Guys 
Could you please respond on the above.

Thanks


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

hasn01 said:


> No news from my end too..



Hi,

you got nomination from ACT???

I also lodged my application in September


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

sundeepadv said:


> Hi,
> 
> you got nomination from ACT???
> 
> I also lodged my application in September


Guys any news from any September applicant??

Any idea what is going on and what are the current timelines..I think the last that the ACT website was updated was around 12th or 13th Sept..

I too applied in September & this wait is killingggggg....


----------



## billwong (Apr 20, 2016)

as1986 said:


> Guys any news from any September applicant??
> 
> Any idea what is going on and what are the current timelines..I think the last that the ACT website was updated was around 12th or 13th Sept..
> 
> I too applied in September & this wait is killingggggg....


I submitted and paid for my application on 10 August 2016, and no case officer has been assigned yet. So I believe it will take awhile till the September batch.


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

as1986 said:


> Guys any news from any September applicant??
> 
> Any idea what is going on and what are the current timelines..I think the last that the ACT website was updated was around 12th or 13th Sept..
> 
> I too applied in September & this wait is killingggggg....


I also applied in September still waiting no news!!

On website waiting time is 6 months I think that to much... In which occupation you applied for SS and whats your EOI points.


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

billwong said:


> I submitted and paid for my application on 10 August 2016, and no case officer has been assigned yet. So I believe it will take awhile till the September batch.


August applications are in process hope will soon C/O assign to your application.


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

sundeepadv said:


> I also applied in September still waiting no news!!
> 
> On website waiting time is 6 months I think that to much... In which occupation you applied for SS and whats your EOI points.


I have applied for HR advisor with 75 points. What abt you?


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

billwong said:


> I submitted and paid for my application on 10 August 2016, and no case officer has been assigned yet. So I believe it will take awhile till the September batch.


But I read on this thread itself that someone who applied on 11th Aug got invite. How many points do you have?


----------



## billwong (Apr 20, 2016)

as1986 said:


> But I read on this thread itself that someone who applied on 11th Aug got invite. How many points do you have?


Yeah I called them to enquire on the status of my application, they said it's next on the queue.

I have 65 points including 5 points for state nomination. However, they don't rank applicants competitively though. As long as you have 60 points, you meet the requirements and they will process in queue order.


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

billwong said:


> as1986 said:
> 
> 
> > But I read on this thread itself that someone who applied on 11th Aug got invite. How many points do you have?
> ...


This is very weird... 11th Aug has been processed but not 10th Aug


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

as1986 said:


> I have applied for HR advisor with 75 points. What abt you?


Same occupation with 70 Points.

Let me know if you get any response from ACT


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

as1986 said:


> But I read on this thread itself that someone who applied on 11th Aug got invite. How many points do you have?




You can check the tracker. Its not like there is no info 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

sundeepadv said:


> Same occupation with 70 Points.
> 
> Let me know if you get any response from ACT


Definitely..

You also please let me know in case of any updates..what date did you apply on?


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

as1986 said:


> Definitely..
> 
> You also please let me know in case of any updates..what date did you apply on?


I applied on 6 September 2016.. what about you?? 

how many jobs you included in job search??


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

sundeepadv said:


> I applied on 6 September 2016.. what about you??
> 
> how many jobs you included in job search??


Check PM pls..


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

sundeepadv said:


> I applied on 6 September 2016.. what about you??
> 
> how many jobs you included in job search??


Mee too

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> Mee too
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


U also applied in the same occupation?


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

sundeepadv said:


> U also applied in the same occupation?


No, I applied to 233511,industrial engineering

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> No, I applied to 233511,industrial engineering
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk




Ok great... if get any update from ACT kindly update 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billwong (Apr 20, 2016)

puruc said:


> This is very weird... 11th Aug has been processed but not 10th Aug


Yes puruc, I think I'm gonna give them a call by this Friday if there's still no case officer assigned. By the way, congratulations on your approval


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

billwong said:


> puruc said:
> 
> 
> > This is very weird... 11th Aug has been processed but not 10th Aug
> ...


Thanks billwong! All the best for yours


----------



## billwong (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey guys,

I've got an update. I dropped them an email this morning to enquire on my application status, and below is the reply:



> You are still top of the overseas applicants queue. Canberra residents are given priority.
> 
> I will assign today for a case officer to have a look at it next week.


Shortly after, a case officer has been assigned to my application (lodged on 10 Aug 16).


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

billwong said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good luck  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billwong (Apr 20, 2016)

They have also just updated their current processing times:



> *Current processing times*
> *
> Applications for ACT nomination - Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa
> We are currently processing applications for ACT 190 nomination received on *August 15, 2016.
> ...


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

billwong said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've got an update. I dropped them an email this morning to enquire on my application status, and below is the reply:
> 
> ...


All the best!!


----------



## edzel_dy (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi, are we able to apply for tourist visa while our visa 190 is in progress?


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

edzel_dy said:


> Hi, are we able to apply for tourist visa while our visa 190 is in progress?


Yes u can.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## edzel_dy (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks Diligence


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

edzel_dy said:


> Hi, are we able to apply for tourist visa while our visa 190 is in progress?




However, be careful, there are multiply examples when a tourist visa or temp work visa have overridden PR and people had to apply for PR.

This will happen if your PR grant will come before the decision on your tourist visa, so tourist visa once issued will override the PR. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Thunder123 said:


> My ACT state nomination rejected this Thursday as I failied to submit the Employment statement letter....


Hello Thunder can you please give info did not you submit employment statement or they rejected because you did not provide in correct format


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Diligence said:


> Hi I will try to answer your questions to best of my abilities.
> 1.submit atleast 5 and maximum 8 job searches convert in PDF and upload.
> 
> 2.Yes you need a separate employment statement for each job search.Make sure you make one PDF file and attach each job search followed by employment statement in a sequence.This is important because if you make multiple files you will only be allowed to attach one file and you will not be able to send all the information.Search your job code on google and you will get multiple job search sites.
> ...




Hi Diligence,

I wrote Job statement on the other side with in same PDF of Job search. 

Is there any particular format for job statement or we have to just write in any format.


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

mohefny said:


> Act just refused my nomination, because of a missing document in my application which was the "employment statement".
> Do you guys know if I can appeal or have my application revisited, I mean all my documents were sound except for that missing one, what should I do ?!!


Hi Mohefny,

You did not submit employment statement or submitted in wrong format.

Can you please share info.


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> Hi Diligence,
> 
> I wrote Job statement on the other side with in same PDF of Job search.
> 
> Is there any particular format for job statement or we have to just write in any format.


Hi you have to write a separate employment statement for each job search in PDF format.Make sure you attach employment statement in the right sequence.
There is no particular format.you can write it any format but u should be convincing enough.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> Hello Thunder can you please give info did not you submit employment statement or they rejected because you did not provide in correct format


Thunder did not submit employment statement that's why he was rejected the first time.The next time he submitted the same and got the nomination.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> Hi Mohefny,
> 
> You did not submit employment statement or submitted in wrong format.
> 
> Can you please share info.


Mohefny also had the same case as thunder.Hope that helps

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Diligence said:


> Hi you have to write a separate employment statement for each job search in PDF format.Make sure you attach employment statement in the right sequence.
> There is no particular format.you can write it any format but u should be convincing enough.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk




Thanks diligence for your reply!!

I put job advertisement in PDF then on each job advertisement wrote statement of around 86 words on the right hand side.

Is it ok? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> Thanks diligence for your reply!!
> 
> I put job advertisement in PDF then on each job advertisement wrote statement of around 86 words on the right hand side.
> 
> ...


I wrote the statement on a separate sheet and inserted them after each advertisement.I hope that helps.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> Diligence said:
> 
> 
> > Hi you have to write a separate employment statement for each job search in PDF format.Make sure you attach employment statement in the right sequence.
> ...


What I did was to insert the pdf copy of the job search in the word doc and then for each requirement of the job posting, I gave a detailed explanation as to how I meet that particular requirement. Therefore the job statement for each job opening ran into 1 page each. I gave a total of 6 job openings with one page explanation for each (total of 6 pages)

Hope this helps.


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

puruc said:


> What I did was to insert the pdf copy of the job search in the word doc and then for each requirement of the job posting, I gave a detailed explanation as to how I meet that particular requirement. Therefore the job statement for each job opening ran into 1 page each. I gave a total of 6 job openings with one page explanation for each (total of 6 pages)
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you Puruc,

I wrote around 85 words of each job statement including 7 job searches hope that works!!!


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Any one got C/O assigned??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sundeepadv said:


> Any one got C/O assigned??




Tracker my help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Friends,

how good is the idea to follow up with the state for your application?

What are the kind of exigencies that they treat as urgent????


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

I am not sure that if they will prioritise and expedite out of turn. They have mentioned a clear time frame for different cases.

Anyway you must try if you have a genuine case.



as1986 said:


> Friends,
> 
> how good is the idea to follow up with the state for your application?
> 
> What are the kind of exigencies that they treat as urgent????


----------



## billwong (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey guys, just got my ACT nomination approval this morning!
Thanks to everyone for your guidance and advice!

Just a recap on my timeline:
Application lodged on: 12am, 11 Aug 2016
Payment confirmed on: 15 Aug 2015
Case officer assigned on: 29 Sep 2016
Approval granted on: 10 Oct 2016

Good luck to everyone else


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

billwong said:


> Hey guys, just got my ACT nomination approval this morning!
> Thanks to everyone for your guidance and advice!
> 
> Just a recap on my timeline:
> ...


Congratulations to you


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

billwong said:


> Hey guys, just got my ACT nomination approval this morning!
> Thanks to everyone for your guidance and advice!
> 
> Just a recap on my timeline:
> ...




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

billwong said:


> Hey guys, just got my ACT nomination approval this morning!
> Thanks to everyone for your guidance and advice!
> 
> Just a recap on my timeline:
> ...


Congrats Billwong...

Can you please share you applied onshore or offshore for nomination & what was your occupation??


----------



## billwong (Apr 20, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> Congrats Billwong...
> 
> Can you please share you applied onshore or offshore for nomination & what was your occupation??


I applied offshore as a Management Consultant, before it was closed for nomination.


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

billwong said:


> Hey guys, just got my ACT nomination approval this morning!
> Thanks to everyone for your guidance and advice!
> 
> Just a recap on my timeline:
> ...


Congrats!!


----------



## Alexx1 (Oct 5, 2016)

billwong said:


> Hey guys, just got my ACT nomination approval this morning!
> Thanks to everyone for your guidance and advice!
> 
> Just a recap on my timeline:
> ...



Congratulations!


----------



## Writepa (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi all,

I just got the approval today. 

I lodged my application on August 21st.

Payment confirmation on August 23rd.

C/O assigned on Oct 11.

Nomination confirmation on Oct 13.

Occupation: Financial Investment Manager.

Thank all for answering my questions earlier and all the best to all of you.


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Good and Happy to see a movement that too positive.

Some of the inferences are that: if the occupation is closed, even then the grant is given.
Moreover the nomination time frame is 8 weeks or two months. So lets wait for positive respond.


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Congrats 

You applied offshore or onshore? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Heartiest Congratulations for moving one step ahead and coming more closer to the final goal.



Writepa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got the approval today.
> 
> ...


----------



## billwong (Apr 20, 2016)

sspt101 said:


> Good and Happy to see a movement that too positive.
> 
> Some of the inferences are that: if the occupation is closed, even then the grant is given.
> Moreover the nomination time frame is 8 weeks or two months. So lets wait for positive respond.


Applicant can only apply for closed occupation if he/she is currently living in Canberra. Also, Canberra residents are given priority over overseas applicants for assessment.


----------



## Writepa (Jul 28, 2016)

Thank you.

I applied offshore.


----------



## billwong (Apr 20, 2016)

Writepa said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I applied offshore.


That's cool. Can you share how did you manage to apply for a closed occupation?


----------



## Writepa (Jul 28, 2016)

billwong said:


> That's cool. Can you share how did you manage to apply for a closed occupation?


Actually, the occupation was open when I applied. It's closed a week after I applied.


----------



## billwong (Apr 20, 2016)

Writepa said:


> Actually, the occupation was open when I applied. It's closed a week after I applied.


Ah, yes, it was the occupation list published in Mar 2016. Same case as mine 
Congratulations once again!


----------



## Vega1511 (Sep 8, 2016)

sspt101 said:


> Good and Happy to see a movement that too positive.
> 
> Some of the inferences are that: if the occupation is closed, even then the grant is given.
> Moreover the nomination time frame is 8 weeks or two months. So lets wait for positive respond.


Its really a great news after long time. Applications received on 23-Aug-2016 has been cleared, however the site still says that they are clearing applications received on 15-Aug-2016....

Applications for ACT nomination - Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa

We are currently processing applications for ACT 190 nomination received on August 15, 2016.

Overseas applicants: The average processing time for applications lodged after 1 September is likely to be 6 months. 

Hopefully they don't take more than 2 odd months to clear the applications submitted after 1-Sep-2016. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Writepa (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks.

I haven't applied for the visa yet. Just wonder when I click the Apply Visa button in Skill Select, how many more days I have to gather the supporting documents? is it 60 days? I'm just afraid if I click that button, I only have a few days to get the documents so what I'm doing now is to get the paperwork first. 




billwong said:


> Ah, yes, it was the occupation list published in Mar 2016. Same case as mine
> Congratulations once again!


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Writepa said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I haven't applied for the visa yet. Just wonder when I click the Apply Visa button in Skill Select, how many more days I have to gather the supporting documents? is it 60 days? I'm just afraid if I click that button, I only have a few days to get the documents so what I'm doing now is to get the paperwork first.


Apply for the visa don't delay.You are allowed to upload the documents for a long time.Try to upload all the documents in 15-20 days to avoid delay and a possible direct grant.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Vega1511 said:


> Its really a great news after long time. Applications received on 23-Aug-2016 has been cleared, however the site still says that they are clearing applications received on 15-Aug-2016....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hope for the good we will get C/O allocation before 2 months.

When you applied?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vega1511 (Sep 8, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> Hope for the good we will get C/O allocation before 2 months.
> 
> When you applied??
> 
> ...


Application lodged on 4-Sep-2016. Acknowledgement mail received on 7-Sep-2016.


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Vega1511 said:


> Application lodged on 4-Sep-2016. Acknowledgement mail received on 7-Sep-2016.


I applied on 3/Sep/16 :fingerscrossed:

In which occupation you applied is it still open or closed


----------



## Vega1511 (Sep 8, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> I applied on 3/Sep/16 :fingerscrossed:
> 
> In which occupation you applied is it still open or closed


Applied for Recruitment Consultant - The Occupation is now closed.


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hope for the Best, The HR advisor and Recruitment Consultant were the first one, whose occupation was closed on 10th. that means a lot of influx.
So the queue for them could be really long.


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

sspt101 said:


> Hope for the Best, The HR advisor and Recruitment Consultant were the first one, whose occupation was closed on 10th. that means a lot of influx.
> So the queue for them could be really long.


Yes closed earlier then other occupations but I think applications will process in queue order not depending on the occupation


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

I agree and hope for the same, they must have closed the same when they must have found that the number of requirement / quota is complete. 



sundeepadv said:


> Yes closed earlier then other occupations but I think applications will process in queue order not depending on the occupation


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

sspt101 said:


> I agree and hope for the same, they must have closed the same when they must have found that the number of requirement / quota is complete.




Are you also in the queue of HR occupation or already got nomination? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

I am also standing in the Queue. 



sundeepadv said:


> Are you also in the queue of HR occupation or already got nomination?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

Diligence said:


> Writepa said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks.
> ...


I got my approval on 23-Oct but will only be able to apply by 10-Nov since I'm travelling extensively till then. Will be there be any repercussion in applying so late?? I'm still within the 60 day limit though.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Writepa said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

puruc said:


> I got my approval on 23-Oct but will only be able to apply by 10-Nov since I'm travelling extensively till then. Will be there be any repercussion in applying so late?? I'm still within the 60 day limit though.


No it should be ok!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

Diligence said:


> puruc said:
> 
> 
> > I got my approval on 23-Oct but will only be able to apply by 10-Nov since I'm travelling extensively till then. Will be there be any repercussion in applying so late?? I'm still within the 60 day limit though.
> ...


Cool, thanks a ton!


----------



## Writepa (Jul 28, 2016)

Diligence said:


> Apply for the visa don't delay.You are allowed to upload the documents for a long time.Try to upload all the documents in 15-20 days to avoid delay and a possible direct grant.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


thank you for your advice.


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi,

Just wanted to Check, any individual in the forum (Post 1st September) received the acknowledgement before 7 September.

As i have observed that most of the post 1st September Applicants have received the acknowledgement on 7th only.


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

sspt101 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to Check, any individual in the forum (Post 1st September) received the acknowledgement before 7 September.
> 
> As i have observed that most of the post 1st September Applicants have received the acknowledgement on 7th only.




Agreed received after 7 whats the processing time mentioned in acknowledgement email? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

I suppose its common eight weeks in every acknowledgement.



sundeepadv said:


> Agreed received after 7 whats the processing time mentioned in acknowledgement email?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Yes i also think same.. but thats not fair in acknowledgement processing time is 8 weeks and now 6 months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexx1 (Oct 5, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> Yes i also think same.. but thats not fair in acknowledgement processing time is 8 weeks and now 6 months
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Guys can you explain what's an acknowledgment email?


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Acknowledgement is a mailer, an individual receives after the submission of documents and the fee of 300$.

The acknowledgement will confirm that the documents and the fee has been received and they are processing your documents. Generally they give 8 weeks of time for the same but this may vary from time to time.

Have you started process for filing nomination or already filed.



Alexx1 said:


> Guys can you explain what's an acknowledgment email?


----------



## Alexx1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Yes I did. I applied for ACT nomination on 6th October 2016 and got an email saying they received payment on 11 oct 2016. It said following:

Date: 11/10/2016 8:44 AM



""
Application Lodged Date: 6/10/2016
Dear Mr xx

Application for Australian Capital Territory (ACT) nomination - Confirmation of service fee payment
Thank you for your application for ACT nomination of a subclass 190 visa. Payment of the service fee has been confirmed and the application is now lodged and in the queue for processing. 

The average processing time is currently 8 weeks. Applicants should note that this timeframe may vary depending on demand. Please do not contact the MIS team before this time elapses to enquire about the progress of the application as constant enquiry is time consuming and can delay processing.

Regards

Small Business and Skills Team""

Is this an acknowledgment email? and what's next now? am i supposed to do anything?

thanks


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Alexx,

Yes this is the same, which we were discussing. Now at this point of time the most important task is to simply have patience and wait for the nomination. 

As per latest updates in the group, a 23rd August acknowledgement has received the nomination but the influx of applicants has increased by substantial level post 1st September. Lets wait for nomination.

What is your occupation.



Alexx1 said:


> Yes I did. I applied for ACT nomination on 6th October 2016 and got an email saying they received payment on 11 oct 2016. It said following:
> 
> Date: 11/10/2016 8:44 AM
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexx1 (Oct 5, 2016)

General accountant.
I'm living in canberra since three years now. I heard they have piriority processing for residents.


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes they have a priority list for applicants from canberra. 

But i am surprised that why they have still mentioned 8 weeks whereas on website they have mentioned 4 weeks for the same.



Alexx1 said:


> General accountant.
> I'm living in canberra since three years now. I heard they have piriority processing for residents.


----------



## Alexx1 (Oct 5, 2016)

I think it's just an automated computer generated email to everyone! Lets see when i get their reply.


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Diligence said:


> No it should be ok!!
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Hi Diligence, I applied for ACT nomination in September I am bit confused. 

In EOI also select Employer Nomination Scheme (Subclass 186) (Permanent) visa type does it effect for state nomination can you please guide.


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> Hi Diligence, I applied for ACT nomination in September I am bit confused.
> 
> In EOI also select Employer Nomination Scheme (Subclass 186) (Permanent) visa type does it effect for state nomination can you please guide.


I don't think it should effect.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi guys,

I submitted employment experience letter dated July 2015 and employment reference letter July 2016 with different surname which was before marriage for act nomination can any one clear it will be any problem if yes how can I update my application with correct document please guide 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sudeep,

I hope on your passport a name change must be mentioned. Please confirm if the same page has been sent to them. 

In case there is an objection, you can forward the details.




sundeepadv said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I submitted employment experience letter dated July 2015 and employment reference letter July 2016 with different surname which was before marriage for act nomination can any one clear it will be any problem if yes how can I update my application with correct document please guide
> 
> ...


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

sspt101 said:


> Sudeep,
> 
> I hope on your passport a name change must be mentioned. Please confirm if the same page has been sent to them.
> 
> In case there is an objection, you can forward the details.


Yes on Passport name is changed and same passport page submitted in application.

But I am worried about the employment reference letter (July 2016) in which old name is mentioned and on experience letter passport name is mentioned which issued by organisation in July 2015.

Is there any way to update the application which is in queue or just wait for C/O allocation.


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

sundeepadv said:


> Yes on Passport name is changed and same passport page submitted in application.
> 
> But I am worried about the employment reference letter (July 2016) in which old name is mentioned and on experience letter passport name is mentioned which issued by organisation in July 2015.
> 
> Is there any way to update the application which is in queue or just wait for C/O allocation.


You should now just wait for the CO allocation as in case you update the application now your EOI date would change & now the state is not accepting any new EOIs.


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

as1986 said:


> You should now just wait for the CO allocation as in case you update the application now your EOI date would change & now the state is not accepting any new EOIs.


Ok thank you.

What about the wrong document which I submitted should I send correct one when C/O allocate or just wait for the C/O decision.


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sudeep,

Will suggest not to take a chance. As have witnessed in couple of cases where due to missing documents the case was rejected.

So pls bring a prior notification. Not sure how to inform.



sundeepadv said:


> Ok thank you.
> 
> What about the wrong document which I submitted should I send correct one when C/O allocate or just wait for the C/O decision.


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

sspt101 said:


> Sudeep,
> 
> Will suggest not to take a chance. As have witnessed in couple of cases where due to missing documents the case was rejected.
> 
> So pls bring a prior notification. Not sure how to inform.


Yes you are right. Submitted the document but the thing name is not correct on that which is old one before marriage I do not know how to submit correct document or change the previous one. 

what you submitted in employment reference??


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> Ok thank you.
> 
> What about the wrong document which I submitted should I send correct one when C/O allocate or just wait for the C/O decision.


If CO not allocated send the corrected document to the email id given in acknowledgement.Give the reference number of ur application.They will accept it.I did the same and it worked.Once the CO is allocated no additional documents are accepted.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Diligence said:


> If CO not allocated send the corrected document to the email id given in acknowledgement.Give the reference number of ur application.They will accept it.I did the same and it worked.Once the CO is allocated no additional documents are accepted.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Thank you Dilligence, email id is not given in acknowledgement email. 

Can you please share the email ID.

What did you submit in employment reference??


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> Thank you Dilligence, email id is not given in acknowledgement email.
> 
> Can you please share the email ID.
> 
> What did you submit in employment reference??


[email protected] 

In employment reference I got a letter from my employer stating my hours of work,duties etc

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Diligence said:


> [email protected]
> 
> In employment reference I got a letter from my employer stating my hours of work,duties etc
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Thank you Dilligence, Lets see how things work.


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Is there any way to communicate with ACT migration officially for queries 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lakshi (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi Sundeep 

I wrote to them on <[email protected] to enquire about the deadline of HR applicant and they responded with in two days.


----------



## Writepa (Jul 28, 2016)

*Wrong file*

I also submitted the wrong file and when I realized I resubmitted. I sent email to the [email protected] and they responded in a day. Include your ref number in the email and send the right information again. They are nice people.


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

lakshi said:


> Hi Sundeep
> 
> I wrote to them on <[email protected] to enquire about the deadline of HR applicant and they responded with in two days.




Thank you Lakshi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Writepa said:


> I also submitted the wrong file and when I realized I resubmitted. I sent email to the [email protected] and they responded in a day. Include your ref number in the email and send the right information again. They are nice people.




Actually m bit confused I submitted the proper document but last name is different.

In employment experience letter last name is correct as per passport but in employment appraisal document last name is not correct which was before marriage should I resubmit with last name change or no need to submit what you say 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

That is indeed a good news. 

Did you inquired about your specific case or about the HR advisor / recruitment profiles.




lakshi said:


> Hi Sundeep
> 
> I wrote to them on <[email protected] to enquire about the deadline of HR applicant and they responded with in two days.


----------



## lakshi (Jul 25, 2015)

sspt101 said:


> That is indeed a good news.
> 
> Did you inquired about your specific case or about the HR advisor / recruitment profiles.


Since I applied on 9th September I asked whether my application will be disqualified.

they said it won't and will process in que order.


----------



## Writepa (Jul 28, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> Actually m bit confused I submitted the proper document but last name is different.
> 
> In employment experience letter last name is correct as per passport but in employment appraisal document last name is not correct which was before marriage should I resubmit with last name change or no need to submit what you say
> 
> ...


I think you should.


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Writepa said:


> I think you should.




Ok thank you, I will submit correct document by today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vega1511 (Sep 8, 2016)

lakshi said:


> Since I applied on 9th September I asked whether my application will be disqualified.
> 
> they said it won't and will process in que order.


Hi,

Did they mention how much time will it take to process your application or for which date they are currently processing the applications?

Their site still says applications received on 15-Aug-16 are being processed. Whereas someone from this forum, who applied on 21-Aug-16 has already received the intimation from ACT.

If someone has additional information on this, please share it.

Regards


----------



## Alexx1 (Oct 5, 2016)

I don't kknow about overseas applicants but for Canberra applicants currently they are processing appications paid and submitted by/on 1 october.


----------



## lakshi (Jul 25, 2015)

Alexx1 said:


> I don't kknow about overseas applicants but for Canberra applicants currently they are processing appications paid and submitted by/on 1 october.


Hey Alexx,

Are you sure its 1st October? that's very quick :O


----------



## Alexx1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Yep called them yesterdat and the lady told me! Yep they do quickly for canberra residents.


----------



## lakshi (Jul 25, 2015)

Alexx1 said:


> Yep called them yesterdat and the lady told me! Yep they do quickly for canberra residents.


poor offshore us


----------



## Vega1511 (Sep 8, 2016)

Alexx1 said:


> I don't kknow about overseas applicants but for Canberra applicants currently they are processing appications paid and submitted by/on 1 october.


Wow! That's a great news for Canberra residents! That's really fast.

Hope so they continue with the current processing time of 2 months for overseas applicants. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ahror (Apr 25, 2016)

Can I travel overseas while my application is being processed for ACT nomination? Applying onshore.

Thanks heaps !


----------



## billwong (Apr 20, 2016)

There's no travel restriction when your application is being considered by ACT, but there may be such restriction once you lodge the visa application.


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi all, can anyone please confirm if I can apply to ACT today even though I am an offshore applicant?

My Timeline:
__________________
212415 - Technical Writer (190 visa)
Age: 25 points
Education: 15 points
Work experience: 15 points
English (PTE-A) 10 points 
State sponsorship: 5 points
Total: 70 points

Your guidance will help me decide soon.
Thank you.


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> Hi all, can anyone please confirm if I can apply to ACT today even though I am an offshore applicant?
> 
> My Timeline:
> __________________
> ...


Offshore are closed for this year unless you have a close relative in canberra.you have to wait until they open in February.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Diligence said:


> Offshore are closed for this year unless you have a close relative in canberra.you have to wait until they open in February.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


Thank you so much for this response Diligence...


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi Guys - I'm in the process of filling the Form 80. Had a couple of questions:

Q22 - Why are you travelling to Australia - what do I write over here? Should I just say that I'm applying for a visa leading to a PR post which I will migrate to Aus and live there. Any ideas??

Q24 - Are you applying for a temporary visa - I assume I have to say 'No' here, right?

Q47 and 48 - Personal contacts in Aus - How many should I mention? I have many friends currently staying there (more than 10). Should I mention all of them? Or just a couple will do?

Appreciate your help on this, thanks!


----------



## Alexx1 (Oct 5, 2016)

puruc said:


> Hi Guys - I'm in the process of filling the Form 80. Had a couple of questions:
> 
> Q22 - Why are you travelling to Australia - what do I write over here? Should I just say that I'm applying for a visa leading to a PR post which I will migrate to Aus and live there. Any ideas??
> 
> ...


Just a quick question since now you have raised the question about form-10.

In the form, they ask about the dates of your schoolings. Since I changed a couple of schools in my childhood, I don't exactly know the joining and leaving dates with precision so can I write my best guess about those dates? Or do they have to be super accurate ones?


----------



## Vega1511 (Sep 8, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> Thank you so much for this response Diligence...


As per the ACT website, the Subclass 190 program will reopen in July 2017. (Pls see below)

ACT MIGRATION PROGRAM CLOSED TO OVERSEAS APPLICANTS

Applicants living overseas

Effective 14 September 2016, applications for ACT nomination from overseas residents will not be accepted. If you are living overseas you will not be able to commence an application for ACT nomination of a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa until the program reopens in July 2017.
Applications lodged on or before 13 September 2016 will be processed in queue order.


----------



## Ahror (Apr 25, 2016)

billwong said:


> There's no travel restriction when your application is being considered by ACT, but there may be such restriction once you lodge the visa application.


 Thanks Billwong really appreciate 
it ))


----------



## Ahror (Apr 25, 2016)

Is there any affect to my application if my marital status changes (get married) while my application is being accessed?. Applying onshore.
Thanks in advance )


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

Vega1511 said:


> As per the ACT website, the Subclass 190 program will reopen in July 2017. (Pls see below)
> 
> ACT MIGRATION PROGRAM CLOSED TO OVERSEAS APPLICANTS
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Vega1511 for your prompt response on this as well


----------



## edzel_dy (Mar 17, 2016)

Dear All, 

I would like to seek for some enquiry on Form 80 for those who had done it.
*

a)***** For PART A, Point 6 – What should be the answer for 

“Do you currently have citizenship from any country?”

Should the answer be “YES” if you acquire the citizenship by birth (I mean from your home country)?


b)***** For PART E, Point 18 (International Travel / Movements) – did you write all the travels movements which was stamped in your passport for both your old and renewed passport?


c)****** For Part F, Point 19 – on the “Occupation and Duties” column – did you write the duties, as I have noticed that the space provided is very limited.


d)***** For Part G (Education) – did you include the followings on top of your College/University Degree? If yes does the CO ask for supporting documents?

Example: Primary School;* Secondary School;* and Licensure Examination for your profession if any

*
e)***** For Part H – What is you answer for the followings

For Point 22 - “Why are you travelling to Australia”

For Point 23 – “Do you have proposed or booked travel dates for your journey to Australia”

Is this only a tentative or indicative dates?


*For Point 23 – “City of Arrival”
Is this only a target city where you are looking at?


----------



## Alexx123 (Oct 23, 2016)

Any news for people who submit application in Oct?


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Alexx123 said:


> Any news for people who submit application in Oct?




Submitted in Sep (off shore) no news yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vega1511 (Sep 8, 2016)

edzel_dy said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I would like to seek for some enquiry on Form 80 for those who had done it.
> *
> ...


Hi edzel_dy,

Can you pls share your timeline and did you apply from onshore or offshore?


----------



## Vega1511 (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi guys!

Finally some movement & good news. ACT is now processing applications received as on 30-Aug-2016. Pls see below the message displayed on their website. Anyone has got any update/call from CO? Pls share your experience.

Applications for ACT nomination - Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa

We are currently processing applications for ACT 190 nomination received on August 30, 2016.

Overseas applicants: The average processing time for applications lodged after 1 September is likely to be 6 months.


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Vega1511 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Finally some movement & good news. ACT is now processing applications received as on 30-Aug-2016. Pls see below the message displayed on their website. Anyone has got any update/call from CO? Pls share your experience.
> 
> ...


Great!! no news of CO... 

I think they will process applications received on or before 5 September any idea??


----------



## Alexx123 (Oct 23, 2016)

Anyone loge application onshore from 1st Oct get the CO?


----------



## Alexx1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Alexx123 said:


> Anyone loge application onshore from 1st Oct get the CO?


I submitted 8 oct, no CO yet.
When did you submit? If 1 oct, no CO yet then pretty late on their part..


----------



## Alexx123 (Oct 23, 2016)

Alexx1 said:


> I submitted 8 oct, no CO yet.
> When did you submit? If 1 oct, no CO yet then pretty late on their part..


I submitted at 17th OCT


----------



## Alexx1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Alexx123 said:


> I submitted at 17th OCT


When I asked them last week, she mentioned I was on number 6 in canberra list. She said it will be given to an office this week but no news at all. 
But she also mentioned that they are changing their CO staff and therefore process can be slower these days.


----------



## Alexx123 (Oct 23, 2016)

Thank you for your information, please update when you get any news. Hope all of us will get the invite soon.


----------



## Alexx123 (Oct 23, 2016)

Alexx1 said:


> When I asked them last week, she mentioned I was on number 6 in canberra list. She said it will be given to an office this week but no news at all.
> But she also mentioned that they are changing their CO staff and therefore process can be slower these days.


Thank you for your information, please update when you get any news. Hope all of us will get the invite soon.


----------



## Alexx1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi thanks for kind word Alex. 
I got an email this morning saying I got a case office assigned called Petricia. Does anyone here know what the process after this now and how long does it take for them to give a decsion?

Thanks

ACT nomination: 11 oct
Age 24 (25 points)
PTE 90/90/90/90 (20 points)
Degree Masters (15 points)
State: 5 points


----------



## JethroC (Nov 1, 2016)

I got my co today, summited on 4th October.


----------



## JethroC (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi All，
I got my co today, summited on 4th October.


----------



## Sandeep84 (Sep 27, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I have submitted on 9th September and haven't received any update, I believe they are working on applications received on / before 1st Sept.

Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Alexx1 said:


> Hi thanks for kind word Alex.
> I got an email this morning saying I got a case office assigned called Petricia. Does anyone here know what the process after this now and how long does it take for them to give a decsion?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Normally takes 2-3 working days.Mine came in a day.All the best!!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Sandeep84 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have submitted on 9th September and haven't received any update, I believe they are working on applications received on / before 1st Sept.
> 
> ...


Hi, you submitted off shore or onshore and in which occupation??

I have submitted on 5 Sep offshore and still waiting for update do not know which application are processing currently


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

JethroC said:


> Hi All，
> 
> I got my co today, summited on 4th October.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexx123 (Oct 23, 2016)

Alexx1 said:


> Hi thanks for kind word Alex.
> I got an email this morning saying I got a case office assigned called Petricia. Does anyone here know what the process after this now and how long does it take for them to give a decsion?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Congratulation! It will be another 2-3 days, you will get the result.


----------



## Alexx123 (Oct 23, 2016)

JethroC said:


> Hi All，
> I got my co today, summited on 4th October.


Thank you for sharing your update!


----------



## lakshi (Jul 25, 2015)

*Offshore*

Hi,

I wrote to ACT today and inquired about the current processing time since I applied on 9th Sep.

They said there are more than 150 applicants ahead me in the que and therefore, processing will take a while than the usual 8 weeks


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

lakshi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wrote to ACT today and inquired about the current processing time since I applied on 9th Sep.
> 
> They said there are more than 150 applicants ahead me in the que and therefore, processing will take a while than the usual 8 weeks


Hi Lakshi, 

They didn't tell the exact time how much they will take??


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

The standard Law of waiting is that, it torment the person who waits for it. So lets look at the positive side that already reaching the level of 2 months and your application is in the process of clearance. So hope for the best.



lakshi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wrote to ACT today and inquired about the current processing time since I applied on 9th Sep.
> 
> They said there are more than 150 applicants ahead me in the que and therefore, processing will take a while than the usual 8 weeks


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi, 

Is there anybody, from offshore and post 1st September who's CO has been allocated.


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

sspt101 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there anybody, from offshore and post 1st September who's CO has been allocated.


No waiting... On website mentioned they are processing applications received on 30 Aug 2016. No idea they will process September applications as well in this timeline


----------



## Vega1511 (Sep 8, 2016)

lakshi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wrote to ACT today and inquired about the current processing time since I applied on 9th Sep.
> 
> They said there are more than 150 applicants ahead me in the que and therefore, processing will take a while than the usual 8 weeks


Hi Lakshi,

Did you apply on 9-Sep-16 or did you get the acknowledgement from ACT on 9-Sep-16? Pls clarify.

I applied on 4 Sep & got acknowledgement on 7-Sep-16 for Recruitment consultant category.

Regards


----------



## lakshi (Jul 25, 2015)

sundeepadv said:


> Hi Lakshi,
> 
> They didn't tell the exact time how much they will take??



Well they have told its average 6 month..

This was their reply;

"The ACT does not process visas. 

The average processing time for nominations is 6 months. There are more than 150 applications ahead of you in the queue"


----------



## lakshi (Jul 25, 2015)

Vega1511 said:


> Hi Lakshi,
> 
> Did you apply on 9-Sep-16 or did you get the acknowledgement from ACT on 9-Sep-16? Pls clarify.
> 
> ...


Hi 

I applied on 9th September and got the payment confirmation on 13th Sep.


----------



## Vega1511 (Sep 8, 2016)

lakshi said:


> Well they have told its average 6 month..
> 
> This was their reply;
> 
> ...


Hi Lakshi,

Can you please provide the contact details (email/phone) where you checked on the progress of your application. I ll try to find out what is the status of my application. 

From July-2016 to Sep-2016 ACT has processed around 200 applications. (I think this includes both Onshore & Offshore applicants) That is around 65 applications per month. By that logic another 2 to 3 months for processing 150 odd applications. (Not sure if 150 includs offshore plus Onshore or only offshore applications).

Hope so they expedite the process.

Regards


----------



## lakshi (Jul 25, 2015)

Vega1511 said:


> Hi Lakshi,
> 
> Can you please provide the contact details (email/phone) where you checked on the progress of your application. I ll try to find out what is the status of my application.
> 
> ...


Hi Vega,

I wrote to this - [email protected]

Hope that helps. Please share your updates with us.


----------



## Sandeep84 (Sep 27, 2016)

lakshi said:


> Hi
> 
> I applied on 9th September and got the payment confirmation on 13th Sep.


Hi,

Same here, applied on 9th Sept and received acknowledgement on 13th Sept.


----------



## Alexx1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Sandeep84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Same here, applied on 9th Sept and received acknowledgement on 13th Sept.


All my friends from off shore I know its unfair you guys need to wait a bit longer but enjoy the process because in the end you'll will get ur nominations  i hope so. Stay positive


----------



## Alexx1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Alexx1 said:


> All my friends from off shore I know its unfair you guys need to wait a bit longer but enjoy the process because in the end you'll will get ur nominations  i hope so. Stay positive


Dear all I got my invitation to apply today! 
All the best to you all


----------



## Vega1511 (Sep 8, 2016)

Alexx1 said:


> Dear all I got my invitation to apply today!
> All the best to you all


Congratulations Alexx1 & wish you all the best.


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Congrats Alexx, 

Good to know that the cases are moving whether off or on shore. 



Alexx1 said:


> Dear all I got my invitation to apply today!
> All the best to you all


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexx123 (Oct 23, 2016)

Alexx1 said:


> Dear all I got my invitation to apply today!
> All the best to you all


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey Friends..ny update for those who applied 1st Sept onwards?


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

No still waiting for CO to be allocated.



as1986 said:


> Hey Friends..ny update for those who applied 1st Sept onwards?


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Vega1511 said:


> Hi Lakshi,
> 
> Can you please provide the contact details (email/phone) where you checked on the progress of your application. I ll try to find out what is the status of my application.
> 
> ...



Hi Vega,

Did you write to them to understand the status?


----------



## sprue12 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello everyone... I applied in July 2016 and my medicals and PCC were done on Sept 14. Any one in the same time frame please reply about their status. M very worried as to the outcome of my application. Tried to ask about my medical results from the doctor but was denied. Dont have any problems though. Have not received any inquiry calls yet. It is like taking a toll over my life, cannot sleep, cannot concentrate, cannot work ...


----------



## Sandeep84 (Sep 27, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> Hi, you submitted off shore or onshore and in which occupation??
> 
> I have submitted on 5 Sep offshore and still waiting for update do not know which application are processing currently


Hi Sudeep,

I applied in offshore category and Job profile is Human Resource Advisor, what about you?

Do you have information whereby someone received CO whereby they applied after 1st Sept.


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Sandeep84 said:


> Hi Sudeep,
> 
> I applied in offshore category and Job profile is Human Resource Advisor, what about you?
> 
> Do you have information whereby someone received CO whereby they applied after 1st Sept.



Applied on 5 Sep waiting for CO allocation no idea when they will process Sept applications. When you applied??


----------



## Sandeep84 (Sep 27, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> Applied on 5 Sep waiting for CO allocation no idea when they will process Sept applications. When you applied??


Hi Sundeep,

I applied on 9th September :whoo:


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi everyone. I applied on September 6 and received payment confirmation on September 8. Still waiting for any response from ACT

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexx123 (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi everyone, it seems like they are having a lot of applicant lately, so the processing time is longer than before. However, we need to be patient and we all will get the positive result soon.


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> Hi everyone. I applied on September 6 and received payment confirmation on September 8. Still waiting for any response from ACT
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk




Hii, I also applied in September waiting for response in which occupation you applied 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Alexx123 said:


> Hi everyone, it seems like they are having a lot of applicant lately, so the processing time is longer than before. However, we need to be patient and we all will get the positive result soon.


233511,industrial engineering


sundeepadv said:


> Hii, I also applied in September waiting for response in which occupation you applied
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

lakshi said:


> Hi Vega,
> 
> I wrote to this - [email protected]
> 
> Hope that helps. Please share your updates with us.


Hello Vega, Did you ask about the update of your ACT application if yes please share


----------



## Vega1511 (Sep 8, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> Hello Vega, Did you ask about the update of your ACT application if yes please share


Hi Sundeepadv!

Not checked with ACT so far. I Was very busy for last few days. I checked with my agent though. He told me that it's just a matter of couple of weeks more now. He also told me that I should write to them once the status changes from Aug 30th to Sept date. That way I would get a more realistic picture and wouldn't have to follow up multiple times. Hence thought of holding on for some more time. 

The wait is very painful now. Especially knowing that applications sent in July & August were processed in 2 months time. However I believe that the wait is about to get over and we should hear from ACT by end of this month or early December. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Vega1511 said:


> Hi Sundeepadv!
> 
> Not checked with ACT so far. I Was very busy for last few days. I checked with my agent though. He told me that it's just a matter of couple of weeks more now. He also told me that I should write to them once the status changes from Aug 30th to Sept date. That way I would get a more realistic picture and wouldn't have to follow up multiple times. Hence thought of holding on for some more time.
> 
> The wait is very painful now. Especially knowing that applications sent in July & August were processed in 2 months time. However I believe that the wait is about to get over and we should hear from ACT by end of this month or early December. :fingerscrossed:


ACT is currently processing 30 Aug applications I think they will also process initial applications submitted in September.


----------



## Vega1511 (Sep 8, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> ACT is currently processing 30 Aug applications I think they will also process initial applications submitted in September.


Hope so they do that. In past, they have processed applications of 21st Aug while the date mentioned on their website was 15th Aug. However the only difference is that, during that time they had less no of applications. 

Since they opened few more Job categories on 1st Sep, the no of applications received will be significantly higher. And chances of them processing applications received after 1st Sep might be lower. And no of days taken to process applications will be higher.

Anyway, lets hope for the best and keep updating each other on the progress.

Regards,


----------



## sprue12 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello everyone.

After 4 months of sleepless nights, God finally painted the picture clear and brighter. I got my visa today. Hurray !! Got the call exactly 10 minutes before posting this message and after letting my family and dear friends know about this good news, i am posting the message here to share my happiness. Thank you all Expatforum members for countless informative messages.

I wish you all the very best of whole world and i pray that all your visas come through without any delay !!

Did not imagine it but God helped. :clap2:


----------



## sprue12 (Apr 4, 2016)

Forgot to let you all know my timeline:



Submitted application to ACT on July 21, 2016.

Got invitation on August 12, 2016.

Had my medicals and PCC on September 14, 2016.

Got my visa on November 10, 2016.


Thank you God !!


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

sprue12 said:


> Forgot to let you all know my timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations sprue all the best  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sprue12 said:


> Forgot to let you all know my timeline:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congratulations! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Heartiest congratulations and happy to see a positive outcome.



sprue12 said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> After 4 months of sleepless nights, God finally painted the picture clear and brighter. I got my visa today. Hurray !! Got the call exactly 10 minutes before posting this message and after letting my family and dear friends know about this good news, i am posting the message here to share my happiness. Thank you all Expatforum members for countless informative messages.
> 
> ...


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Any Update on Post 1st September application. As per basic calculation, they must have completed the applications till 31st of August and would have started the application process of 1st september till now.


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

sspt101 said:


> Any Update on Post 1st September application. As per basic calculation, they must have completed the applications till 31st of August and would have started the application process of 1st september till now.


Nothing as of now..Anyone who has applied post 1st Sept and heard back anything?


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

sspt101 said:


> Any Update on Post 1st September application. As per basic calculation, they must have completed the applications till 31st of August and would have started the application process of 1st september till now.


No update waiting


----------



## Sandeep84 (Sep 27, 2016)

as1986 said:


> Definitely..
> 
> You also please let me know in case of any updates..what date did you apply on?


Hi Buddy,

Can you share your PM or contact me through email, need some clarification.

Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## lakshi (Jul 25, 2015)

as1986 said:


> Nothing as of now..Anyone who has applied post 1st Sept and heard back anything?


Hi,

One of our friends in HR forum, who applied on the 1st September to ACT has received the invite on 14th November.

Its a great news for all of us!! Accordingly you are next in the que as you applied on the third. Please update us as soon as you hear from ACT. Likewise we can get a better understanding about the timeline.

Thanks,


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

lakshi said:


> Hi,
> 
> One of our friends in HR forum, who applied on the 1st September to ACT has received the invite on 14th November.
> 
> ...


Yups..I too just saw that update. Haven't even heard about the CO allocation also. May be too many applications after 1st since the list got revised..


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Great news. It seems that the waiting Will be less than 6 months

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Friends plan to create a whats up group for the ACT SS applicants. so send your number, PM with country code along with your date, when you applied for it.


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

sspt101 said:


> Friends plan to create a whats up group for the ACT SS applicants. so send your number, PM with country code along with your date, when you applied for it.


Nice 
<*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## sspt101 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sudeep, send a personal Meassage, on forum you cannot share your personal details.



sundeepadv said:


> Nice
> <*SNIP*> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## Vega1511 (Sep 8, 2016)

as1986 said:


> Yups..I too just saw that update. Haven't even heard about the CO allocation also. May be too many applications after 1st since the list got revised..


This is a fantastic news. 

I am sure ACT must have received lot of applications post 1st September. And hence would take minimum 1 weeks time to process applications received on any particular day. I think by end of this month they would be processing applications received on 3rd or 4th Sep. Hope so I am proven wrong, and they go faster than this. :fingerscrossed:

It has been a very long & anxious wait. However, by far ACT has been the most systematic and transparent about their approach. Hope to see that they continue the good work for some more time. :thumb:


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Vega1511 said:


> This is a fantastic news.
> 
> I am sure ACT must have received lot of applications post 1st September. And hence would take minimum 1 weeks time to process applications received on any particular day. I think by end of this month they would be processing applications received on 3rd or 4th Sep. Hope so I am proven wrong, and they go faster than this. :fingerscrossed:
> 
> It has been a very long & anxious wait. However, by far ACT has been the most systematic and transparent about their approach. Hope to see that they continue the good work for some more time. :thumb:


Yeah..though I am surprised that application of 1st Sept got CO allocated on 9th Nov(almost a week back) and there is no further news on CO allocations for anything post that..

God knows how many applications they would have received in the initial couple of days of updating their list..


----------



## Vega1511 (Sep 8, 2016)

as1986 said:


> Yeah..though I am surprised that application of 1st Sept got CO allocated on 9th Nov(almost a week back) and there is no further news on CO allocations for anything post that..
> 
> God knows how many applications they would have received in the initial couple of days of updating their list..


As I remember correctly, Lakshi was told that there were 150 application ahead when ACT was processing applications dated 30th Aug. And Lakshi applied on 9th Sep. So it can be assumed that ACT received around 15 applications per day on average. 

And in past ACT has processed/cleared around 2-3 applications per day. So I think they would take around a week to move to next calendar day.


----------



## rishisinghreen (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey guys
I have applied on 2 september but got my acknowledgement on 6 september. I too have heard nothing from the Act. Any updates within the same timeframe.


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

rishisinghreen said:


> Hey guys
> I have applied on 2 september but got my acknowledgement on 6 september. I too have heard nothing from the Act. Any updates within the same timeframe.


I got acknowledgement email on 7 Sep no update... In which occupation you applied


----------



## rishisinghreen (Sep 2, 2014)

sundeepadv said:


> I got acknowledgement email on 7 Sep no update... In which occupation you applied


Human Resource Advisor. What about you?


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

rishisinghreen said:


> Human Resource Advisor. What about you?


Same occupation.... Kindly update if you get any response


----------



## rishisinghreen (Sep 2, 2014)

sundeepadv said:


> Same occupation.... Kindly update if you get any response


Oh great. Surely will update. Wish you luch.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

sundeepadv said:


> I got acknowledgement email on 7 Sep no update... In which occupation you applied


Mee 2

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## rishisinghreen (Sep 2, 2014)

pipebritop said:


> Mee 2
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Hey pipe
You have also applied for HR Advisor?


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

No. I received acknowledge email on 7 September

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

pipebritop said:


> No. I received acknowledge email on 7 September
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


My occupation is Industrial Engineer

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## rishisinghreen (Sep 2, 2014)

pipebritop said:


> My occupation is Industrial Engineer
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Great. Wish you luck bro.


----------



## Vega1511 (Sep 8, 2016)

as1986 said:


> Yeah..though I am surprised that application of 1st Sept got CO allocated on 9th Nov(almost a week back) and there is no further news on CO allocations for anything post that..
> 
> God knows how many applications they would have received in the initial couple of days of updating their list..



Hi Guys,

Pls check the ACT Website. They have mentioned that they are processing applications received on 1st September 2016 (for 190 category, overseas applicant) . They have taken 17 working days to move 2 days ahead.



CURRENT PROCESSING TIMES

Applications for ACT nomination - Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa

We are currently processing applications for ACT 190 nomination received on 1 September, 2016.

Overseas applicants: The average processing time for applications lodged after 1 September is likely to be 6 months. 

Canberra residents: The average processing time is 4 weeks. 

Applications for RCB support of an employer nomination

We are currently processing applications for RCB support received on November 11, 2016.

The average processing time for applications is 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Vega1511 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Pls check the ACT Website. They have mentioned that they are processing applications received on 1st September 2016 (for 190 category, overseas applicant) . They have taken 17 working days to move 2 days ahead.
> 
> ...












Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexx123 (Oct 23, 2016)

Hi everyone,

How long will it be after receiving the co?


----------



## rishisinghreen (Sep 2, 2014)

Alexx123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> How long will it be after receiving the co?


Have you been allocated the CO?


----------



## Alexx1 (Oct 5, 2016)

Alexx123 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> How long will it be after receiving the co?


Hi Alexx. After getting CO, you'll get your decision in 2-3 working days max! Good luck


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

Alexx1 said:


> Hi Alexx. After getting CO, you'll get your decision in 2-3 working days max! Good luck


Guys anyone planning to send a follow up note? They took 3 weeks to move 2 days?? and now almost a week and we do not have any updates form any of us..no one has even heard about CO allocation..


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

as1986 said:


> Guys anyone planning to send a follow up note? They took 3 weeks to move 2 days?? and now almost a week and we do not have any updates form any of us..no one has even heard about CO allocation..




I heard they also processed applicant who applied on 3 September.

I cant send a follow up note because m not in queue first applied lately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

sundeepadv said:


> I heard they also processed applicant who applied on 3 September.
> 
> I cant send a follow up note because m not in queue first applied lately
> 
> ...


Where did u hear this?

I too applied on 3rd..


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

as1986 said:


> Where did u hear this?
> 
> 
> 
> I too applied on 3rd..




PM your no 

You can you send follow up email for the status of your application


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vega1511 (Sep 8, 2016)

*ACT processing*

Hi Guys!

ACT has started processing applications dated 2-Sep-2016. Someone who applied on 2-Sep-16 was allocated a CO today morning.

Regards


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I am planning to do my ACS Skills assessment and am working on my Roles and Responsibilities. I have 1 doubt. In mt present organization i have been working for 9 years and have delivered 3 roles.. Do i need to have to do a RnR for all the positions or i have just to do for the most recent one. 
If i do for most recent one will ACS not suspect how come i am doing the same role for 9 years

thanks 

Han


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Does anybody know if the 6 months processing time for the applications lodged after September 1 is related with the waiting time after the allocation of the case officer? Or is from the moment the people sent the application?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

From the moment people sent application but they will process in around 4 months hopefully.. When you apllied?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> Does anybody know if the 6 months processing time for the applications lodged after September 1 is related with the waiting time after the allocation of the case officer? Or is from the moment the people sent the application?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk




Case officer assigned to your application or waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

It means that when they assign the case officer we Will have to wait 6 months to get a result?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> It means that when they assign the case officer we Will have to wait 6 months to get a result?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk




After assigning of case officer result will come in around 3-4 working days case officer assigned to your case or waiting? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Waiting. My application was received on 6 September (Aussie time) and confirmation of payment on 8 September. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> Waiting. My application was received on 6 September (Aussie time) and confirmation of payment on 8 September.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Ok PM your contact no


----------



## Vega1511 (Sep 8, 2016)

*ACT processing Time update*

Hi Guys,

Pls check the ACT Website. They have mentioned that they are processing applications received on 12-Sep-2016 (for 190 category, overseas applicant) . This time around they have taken 5 working days to move 1 day ahead (from 1-Sep-2016 to 2-Sep-2016).

"CURRENT PROCESSING TIMES"


"Applications for ACT nomination - Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa

Overseas applicants: The average processing time for applications lodged after 1 September is likely to be 6 months. We are currently processing applications for ACT 190 nomination received on 2 September, 2016.

Canberra residents: The average processing time is 4 weeks. We are currently processing applications for ACT 190 nomination received on 26 October, 2016.


Applications for RCB support of an employer nomination

We are currently processing applications for RCB support received on 20 November, 2016.

The average processing time for applications is 3 to 4 weeks."


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Vega1511 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Pls check the ACT Website. They have mentioned that they are processing applications received on 12-Sep-2016 (for 190 category, overseas applicant) . This time around they have taken 5 working days to move 1 day ahead (from 1-Sep-2016 to 2-Sep-2016).
> 
> ...


Received on 2-9-2016

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vega1511 (Sep 8, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> Received on 2-9-2016
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Sorry! my mistake. 

2-Sep-2016 and not 12-Sep-16


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Just to update! This is what thwy wrote me today!

"There are 13 applications plus Canberra residents ahead of you in the queue. Your application should be assigned to a case officer in the next couple of weeks"


My data:

Application Lodged Date:*6/09/2016


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vega1511 (Sep 8, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> Just to update! This is what thwy wrote me today!
> 
> "There are 13 applications plus Canberra residents ahead of you in the queue. Your application should be assigned to a case officer in the next couple of weeks"
> 
> ...


HI pipebritop!

Currently ACT is processing applications received on 3-Sep & 4-Sep-16. I think by next week they would start processing applications received on 5-Sep-2016. On average they are taking about 1 weeks time to process applications received on any given date.

Regards


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Pretty good news. I hope to receive a good outcome

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiger007 (Jul 6, 2013)

*Help*

GUYS PLEASE HELP!!!

*I'm a 06th Sept. 2016 ACT SS (Subclass 190) applicant but my VETASSESS Skills assessment report will EXPIRE on Jan 2017.*

According to the official website, ACT is currently processing applications of 02nd Sept. applicants and my application may reach ACT for processing by Dec end or Jan 1st week.

I know that the skills assessment report must be valid at the time of getting ITA (after SS approval)
*
What do you think, I should do? Should I wait till I get ACT SS approval OR should I apply for renewal / fresh report of my VETASSESS Skills assessment report right now? *

Really confused here.

Regards


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

tiger007 said:


> GUYS PLEASE HELP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wait for the ACT case officer your application will process before Jan end hopefully.

If you will apply for reassessment it should take time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexx1 (Oct 5, 2016)

tiger007 said:


> GUYS PLEASE HELP!!!
> 
> *I'm a 06th Sept. 2016 ACT SS (Subclass 190) applicant but my VETASSESS Skills assessment report will EXPIRE on Jan 2017.*
> 
> ...


Hi buddy. Just try calling them and explain it to the lady that usually deals with all this. She is sweet and may understand the situation and promptly assign you a case officer. In some urgent cases they do have exemptions available. So its worth a try! Go for it


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tiger007 said:


> GUYS PLEASE HELP!!!
> 
> *I'm a 06th Sept. 2016 ACT SS (Subclass 190) applicant but my VETASSESS Skills assessment report will EXPIRE on Jan 2017.*
> 
> ...




I would renew, to be safe. Or contact them (act) and see the f they can expedite processing for you.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tiger007 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you all for your suggestions.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Anyone received CO allocation?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## billwong (Apr 20, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> Anyone received CO allocation?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk





> *Overseas applicants:* The average processing time for applications lodged after 1 September is likely to be 6 months. We are currently processing applications for ACT 190 nomination received on 4 September, 2016.
> 
> *Canberra residents:* The average processing time is 4 weeks. We are currently processing applications for ACT 190 nomination received on 26 October, 2016.


They are processing applications received on 4 Sep 2016


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

C'mon ACT make your move!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## chiffonscarf (Mar 20, 2012)

Good day. Does anyone here is ready-ing (like me) for ACT re-opening in July 2017?


----------



## hu5hpuppies (Oct 13, 2016)

billwong said:


> They are processing applications received on 4 Sep 2016


hi billwong,

saw your visa timeline.
you got your visa granted in like 16 days! that was real fast! 
btw, did you claim working experience?


----------



## billwong (Apr 20, 2016)

hu5hpuppies said:


> hi billwong,
> 
> saw your visa timeline.
> you got your visa granted in like 16 days! that was real fast!
> btw, did you claim working experience?


Hi there,

I did not claim points for working experience, but there are others who did and received their visa grant in 15/16 days as well. Just make sure you submit all documents and obtain health clearance within the first couple of days of application lodgment.


----------



## hu5hpuppies (Oct 13, 2016)

billwong said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I did not claim points for working experience, but there are others who did and received their visa grant in 15/16 days as well. Just make sure you submit all documents and obtain health clearance within the first couple of days of application lodgment.


Hi billwong,
I am applying through an agent. I've got all of the documents ready including PCC and Medical. For some reasons, PCC was not attached in the visa application. I'm not sure if it was intentionally or they have indeed forgotten to attach.
Anyways, I applied the same nominated occupation as yours for ACT as well. Hope I could get my visa grant soonest


----------



## Alexx1 (Oct 5, 2016)

billwong said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I did not claim points for working experience, but there are others who did and received their visa grant in 15/16 days as well. Just make sure you submit all documents and obtain health clearance within the first couple of days of application lodgment.



I did not upload the polio and pcc so CO asked me for it. I updated them on 2 dec. when can I expect a grant? Before christmas or after christmas?


----------



## billwong (Apr 20, 2016)

hu5hpuppies said:


> Hi billwong,
> I am applying through an agent. I've got all of the documents ready including PCC and Medical. For some reasons, PCC was not attached in the visa application. I'm not sure if it was intentionally or they have indeed forgotten to attach.
> Anyways, I applied the same nominated occupation as yours for ACT as well. Hope I could get my visa grant soonest


If you have given PCC to your agent, then there's no reason to exclude it in your application. Did the Case Officer ask for it then? Make sure they provide ASAP to minimize any delay.

Great! Just have to be patient and soon you will get it


----------



## billwong (Apr 20, 2016)

Alexx1 said:


> I did not upload the polio and pcc so CO asked me for it. I updated them on 2 dec. when can I expect a grant? Before christmas or after christmas?


The application processing resumes as soon as you provide the documents requested from them. I remember someone on the forum mentioned that there's a button for you to click to notify them on that. 

The Christmas holiday is coming and it's year end, so there could potentially a delay (short-staffed). I can't be sure, but let's hope for the best! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## keerat (Dec 11, 2016)

Hello


----------



## keerat (Dec 11, 2016)

Any one who got co alloted applied after 5th September.


----------



## keerat (Dec 11, 2016)

Billwong congrats


----------



## keerat (Dec 11, 2016)

Billwong plz give your time frame of visa ?


----------



## keerat (Dec 11, 2016)

Any one who got state nomination applied on 6th September??


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

chiffonscarf said:


> Good day. Does anyone here is ready-ing (like me) for ACT re-opening in July 2017?


Yes am waiting for it...sad it closed in sept.


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Rainbows said:


> Yes am waiting for it...sad it closed in sept.




Hi for which occupation you are waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keerat (Dec 11, 2016)

Anyone who got state nomination who. Applied after 2 ND September...please share your experience..


----------



## billwong (Apr 20, 2016)

keerat said:


> Billwong plz give your time frame of visa ?


Hi Keerat,

You can see a detailed breakdown of my timeline in my signature below


----------



## Vega1511 (Sep 8, 2016)

keerat said:


> Anyone who got state nomination who. Applied after 2 ND September...please share your experience..


Hi Keerat,

As of now people who have applied on 4th have got the CO allocated. People who have applied after that are waiting for CO allocation. 

Pls check your PM. I have sent you a message there.

Regards


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

Hello guys after refusal from ACT any chances of appeal

ACT refused my application because job search nomination criteria not met 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billwong (Apr 20, 2016)

sundeepadv said:


> Hello guys after refusal from ACT any chances of appeal
> 
> ACT refused my application because job search nomination criteria not met
> 
> ...


There is no ground of appeal as they processed your application solely based on your supporting documents provided at the time of application.



> The assessment of the application for ACT nomination will be based solely on the supporting documents provided at the time of application. If the application is incomplete, or it does not meet the nomination criteria, the application will be refused.


My application was rejected before so "been there, done that".


----------



## keerat (Dec 11, 2016)

In which occupation applied and on what date?


----------



## keerat (Dec 11, 2016)

10 minutes ago · #646
Hello guys after refusal from ACT any chances of appeal

ACT refused my application because job search nomination criteria not met 
In which occupation u applied ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

billwong said:


> There is no ground of appeal as they processed your application solely based on your supporting documents provided at the time of application.
> 
> 
> 
> My application was rejected before so "been there, done that".


Thank you for Info.

Can you please share on which basis they refused your application and you tried to appeal.


----------



## hu5hpuppies (Oct 13, 2016)

billwong said:


> If you have given PCC to your agent, then there's no reason to exclude it in your application. Did the Case Officer ask for it then? Make sure they provide ASAP to minimize any delay.
> 
> Great! Just have to be patient and soon you will get it


Hi billwong, yes yes, hopefully the grant comes soon! hehe.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

sundeepadv said:


> Hello guys after refusal from ACT any chances of appeal
> 
> ACT refused my application because job search nomination criteria not met
> 
> ...


That is a pretty bad piece of new.

I really hope you could be able to find an alternative ASAP. Please share your occupation!


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

pipebritop said:


> That is a pretty bad piece of new.
> 
> I really hope you could be able to find an alternative ASAP. Please share your occupation!


Searching on the forum I found this, for the information of the thread:


User: Rainbow:

212415 - Technical Writer (NSW 190 visa stream 2)
Age: 25 points
Education: 15 points
Work experience: 15 points
English (PTE-A) - 10 points 
State sponsorship: 5 points
Total: 70 points


----------



## keerat (Dec 11, 2016)

Any news from act who applied on 6 th September


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

keerat said:


> Any news from act who applied on 6 th September


Any news already? The changed the date at the website to 6 of December

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pipebritop said:


> Any news already? The changed the date at the website to 6 of December
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk




It seems those dates are quite vague...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Case officer assigned but she asked the full copy of the advertisements copied into the word document. The problem is that after 5 months, the ads in seek are not longer available.... 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pipebritop said:


> Case officer assigned but she asked the full copy of the advertisements copied into the word document. The problem is that after 5 months, the ads in seek are not longer available....
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk




Thats too bad, what about new ads?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

I asked her about the possibility of send a new Employment Statement. I emailed seek to get a backup of the advertisements but I see it difficult. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Specifically speaking I full copied the advertisements and put them into PDF as they say into the guidelines, but the text only. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

mohefny said:


> Hey Guys,
> I applied for the ACT SS on the 29th of February, I received my payment acknowledgment on the 1st of March. My occupation is Architectural Draftsperson 312111. They mentioned in their e-mail that current processing times are 8 weeks. Let's all keep updated together, as it seems we all applied around the same time.
> I hope you all get your SS granted.
> Best Wishes,


Hi mohefny,

I hope thing go great for you, I have the same occupation and am going to apply on Jul 2017 since it's closed for now, can you tell me how much do you need as a evidence of sufficient funds? and how did things go for you so far?


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

guys can anyone tell me what is the minum sufficient funds required to get nominated to ACT? am single and traveling alone with a positive assessment from vetassess for Architectural draftsperson occupation


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bishoyerian said:


> guys can anyone tell me what is the minum sufficient funds required to get nominated to ACT? am single and traveling alone with a positive assessment from vetassess for Architectural draftsperson occupation




I am not sure if there are any... hm.. qld has and NT for sure, but ACT not sure .


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Does anybody really know if is mandatory to put only permanent jobs for the employment statement??

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I am not sure if there are any... hm.. qld has and NT for sure, but ACT not sure .
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk




Hi Andrey thank you fro your reply, do you know anyone who applied with less than $20,000 shown in the declaration and got nominated....that's probably the only thing that's bothering me


----------



## mohefny (Mar 20, 2016)

bishoyerian said:


> Hi mohefny,
> 
> I hope thing go great for you, I have the same occupation and am going to apply on Jul 2017 since it's closed for now, can you tell me how much do you need as a evidence of sufficient funds? and how did things go for you so far?


Hey Bishoy,

I have received the ACT SS in July 2016, right now am applying for visa 190 ...

The ACT doesn't require specific funds like QLD or NT. But they do require you to proof that you are financially capable of supporting yourself for a period of 3-6 months, while you find a job. You can calculate that from websites like Numbeo. 

They don't require assets' evidence but they do require a declaration of financial capacity, which you can do at a Notary Public, at a place called ICU translation in Mohandesin, Cairo. Check them on google.

The ACT SS will be accepted if you suffice all documents, mine was refused in May 2016 because of one missing document, I re-submitted again in July 2016 in which I provided that missing document and the SS was approved.

For any more info, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

mohefny said:


> Hey Bishoy,
> 
> I have received the ACT SS in July 2016, right now am applying for visa 190 ...
> 
> ...



Thanks mohefny that's great news congrats... yet am living in Dubai so I guess I'll make the declaration at the Australian consulate general not sure if it that's possible, the only declaration I signed their was the commonwealth declaration if you don't mind me asking how much did you say that you need or have as a financial capacity? was it anything less than $20,000?


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

mohefny said:


> Hey Bishoy,
> 
> I have received the ACT SS in July 2016, right now am applying for visa 190 ...
> 
> ...


Hey mate! What do you know about the employments advertisements? I have to send 5 more to CO over the next 2 days and I found several contract and temporary. I read once here that they only accept permanent but in another thread I read that you should only demonstrate that there are enough jobs offer, and the important thing is that the advertisements are not for citizens only. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohefny (Mar 20, 2016)

bishoyerian said:


> Thanks mohefny that's great news congrats... yet am living in Dubai so I guess I'll make the declaration at the Australian consulate general not sure if it that's possible, the only declaration I signed their was the commonwealth declaration if you don't mind me asking how much did you say that you need or have as a financial capacity? was it anything less than $20,000?


I didn't have any money in the bank, I provided evidence of my Car, and Apartment's total amounts . But you need an average of 3000-4000 AUD per month to make ends meet, multiply that by 6 which would give you about 20,000 to 24,000 AUD.

If you have any assets, include them in the Declaration.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

mohefny said:


> I didn't have any money in the bank, I provided evidence of my Car, and Apartment's total amounts . But you need an average of 3000-4000 AUD per month to make ends meet, multiply that by 6 which would give you about 20,000 to 24,000 AUD.
> 
> If you have any assets, include them in the Declaration.


Lol that doesn't sound so good  I'll take my chances though, thanks mohefny I hope you get your visa soon...


----------



## mohefny (Mar 20, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> Hey mate! What do you know about the employments advertisements? I have to send 5 more to CO over the next 2 days and I found several contract and temporary. I read once here that they only accept permanent but in another thread I read that you should only demonstrate that there are enough jobs offer, and the important thing is that the advertisements are not for citizens only.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


The thing about employment evidence is that, they need to know that you have done good research about job prospects in Canberra and that there is enough job offers for you there.

1- You have to provide 5-8 job offers, no less than 5 and no more than 8. But the job offers MUST meet your criteria.

If a job offer requires an australian citizenship, you need to have that.
If it requires 5 years of experience, you need to have that.
If it requires certain skills, you need to have that.

2-You MUST provide "Employment Statement" as well, explaining how you meet all required criteria in each job.

If you provide both points, then the employment part of the application should be accepted.

best of luck.


----------



## mohefny (Mar 20, 2016)

bishoyerian said:


> Lol that doesn't sound so good  I'll take my chances though, thanks mohefny I hope you get your visa soon...


Thanks Mate.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

mohefny said:


> The thing about employment evidence is that, they need to know that you have done good research about job prospects in Canberra and that there is enough job offers for you there.
> 
> 1- You have to provide 5-8 job offers, no less than 5 and no more than 8. But the job offers MUST meet your criteria.
> 
> ...


Yeah I know. Actually I have my case officer assigned. The point is if they require only permanent jobs or it doesn't matter?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

mohefny said:


> The thing about employment evidence is that, they need to know that you have done good research about job prospects in Canberra and that there is enough job offers for you there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Some jobs require local knowledge of the Australian Codes and BCA....do we need to know that as well or they'll let it pass? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohefny (Mar 20, 2016)

I don't know if temporary or contract jobs won't be accepted, although they didn't specify so.

About the Codes and BCA, you can study those on your own, then you can mention that you know them. But if the job requires Local Experience then you can't include it.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mohefny said:


> Hey Bishoy,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you for confirming. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

bishoyerian said:


> Hi Andrey thank you fro your reply, do you know anyone who applied with less than $20,000 shown in the declaration and got nominated....that's probably the only thing that's bothering me


Please take into your consideration to achieve (7 overall and 7 speaking) in IELTS exam, since it is one of the requirements to apply for ACT nomination.


----------



## chiffonscarf (Mar 20, 2012)

Rainbows said:


> Yes am waiting for it...sad it closed in sept.


Hi, when do you think it will reopen? Hope to hear...Thanks.


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

chiffonscarf said:


> Hi, when do you think it will reopen? Hope to hear...Thanks.




Reopen in July 2017 but the problem is occupation will be available or not 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Egyman said:


> Please take into your consideration to achieve (7 overall and 7 speaking) in IELTS exam, since it is one of the requirements to apply for ACT nomination.




Hi Egyman,

Yea I know, am actually going for PTE cuz I need an 8 actually to get more points but it sure aint gonna be easy in the IELTS, hopefully it'll be a bit easier in the PTE.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chiffonscarf (Mar 20, 2012)

sundeepadv said:


> Reopen in July 2017 but the problem is occupation will be available or not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes true, let us hope for the best blessings. Thanks for the reply. 
PS - is there any circumstance that even ACT announced they open in July 2017, it could open earlier like Feb or March?


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

chiffonscarf said:


> Yes true, let us hope for the best blessings. Thanks for the reply.
> 
> PS - is there any circumstance that even ACT announced they open in July 2017, it could open earlier like Feb or March?




Yes they can open anytime but on website mentioned will reopen in July 17 what is your occupation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chiffonscarf (Mar 20, 2012)

sundeepadv said:


> Yes they can open anytime but on website mentioned will reopen in July 17 what is your occupation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My occupation is stated from my signature timeline. How about you?


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

chiffonscarf said:


> My occupation is stated from my signature timeline. How about you?



HR waiting from last 2 years....


----------



## chiffonscarf (Mar 20, 2012)

sundeepadv said:


> HR waiting from last 2 years....



What would you think the main reason why its taking long for HR?


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

chiffonscarf said:


> What would you think the main reason why its taking long for HR?


HR is in CSOL and in very few states & its open after very long may be not in that much demand....


----------



## chiffonscarf (Mar 20, 2012)

sundeepadv said:


> HR is in CSOL and in very few states & its open after very long may be not in that much demand....


Thanks for the reply..all the best. Soon you'll get your visa grant..


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Yesterday I received approval from ACT and DIBP invitation. I made the payment and sent all the documentation today. I hope not to wait for months for a response of DIBP

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> Yesterday I received approval from ACT and DIBP invitation. I made the payment and sent all the documentation today. I hope not to wait for months for a response of DIBP
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk




Congrats  what was your occupation


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Industrial engineer 233511

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pipebritop said:


> Yesterday I received approval from ACT and DIBP invitation. I made the payment and sent all the documentation today. I hope not to wait for months for a response of DIBP
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chiffonscarf (Mar 20, 2012)

pipebritop said:


> Yesterday I received approval from ACT and DIBP invitation. I made the payment and sent all the documentation today. I hope not to wait for months for a response of DIBP
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Congrats ! When you submitted all docs without any miss, soon you will get a direct grant. To which state you will live and work?


----------



## samir_khan (Mar 28, 2016)

*ACT Employment Statement*

For fellows who are looking for help on the ACT State Sponsorship stuff, I have seen a successful Statement of Employment which led to nomination.

Basically the person had put details of job advertisement on one page, and on next page he had put in his statement related to why he would get the job. 

On that statement page, he had done two things. First he had copied exact lines from his CV and Employment references, and pasted them on top to give the message: "This is what the job asks for, and look, I have already done it in my career." 
This created positive impact. 

Then he took exact keywords from job ad, and exact skills from his experience, and made relation with with explanation of about 3-4 lines each. So here's example, how he did it for each job posting (total of 5-8 jobs as per ACT requirement)

*First page*
Marketing Professional (Job 12317 on Seek.com.au)

Ad Text pasted

*Second page after first*

(Paste lines from CV and employer references, related specifically to job ad) 
- Manage marketing campaigns on quarterly basis, with focus on generating ROI and reducing OpEx
- Launch new product lines with marketing analytics to assess effectiveness & success

(Now put in explanation of specific skills.)
Market Analysis
This job requires a keen eye for competitive market analysis, and being able to position your own brand in the market accordingly. As evident from my CV, I have performed market analyses on a territorial, national, and even international level, hence possessing the skillset to do it easily in Australia. The analysis was from a competitive, as well as product-specific standpoint, allowing me to refine my skills from multiple angles.



So this is how I saw the person do it and he was lucky enough to get nomination approval in 4-5 weeks. Hope this helps people.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

chiffonscarf said:


> Congrats ! When you submitted all docs without any miss, soon you will get a direct grant. To which state you will live and work?


Thanks, ACT

ACT


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

samir_khan said:


> For fellows who are looking for help on the ACT State Sponsorship stuff, I have seen a successful Statement of Employment which led to nomination.
> 
> Basically the person had put details of job advertisement on one page, and on next page he had put in his statement related to why he would get the job.
> 
> ...


In my personal opinion, while your statement accomplish everything they ask and sound normal, it should be good. You don't need to be from NASA to make a good statement.


----------



## ari_houser (Jan 25, 2017)

pipebritop said:


> In my personal opinion, while your statement accomplish everything they ask and sound normal, it should be good. You don't need to be from NASA to make a good statement.


No doubt, a "good" statement will be on the mark but also explanatory at the same time. It's great to have explanation that makes it clear for the CO to assess your case instead of risking having reverted back with unnecessary questions about work experience or not having the statement of employment as being deemed worthy enough. It's a good thing the guy made an effort to detail the statement process, as it's tough for alot of new applicants to even make sense of how to begin and what to mention and what to skip.


----------



## ari_houser (Jan 25, 2017)

samir_khan said:


> For fellows who are looking for help on the ACT State Sponsorship stuff, I have seen a successful Statement of Employment which led to nomination.
> 
> Basically the person had put details of job advertisement on one page, and on next page he had put in his statement related to why he would get the job.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the details mate. Can you give some insight about how to approach connecting the experience with a job description, as in should you mention jobs in the Employability statement that are more related to your most fresh experience, or is it ok to mention jobs that have more to do with older experience back in your early career.


----------



## Vega1511 (Sep 8, 2016)

*Congratulations*



pipebritop said:


> Yesterday I received approval from ACT and DIBP invitation. I made the payment and sent all the documentation today. I hope not to wait for months for a response of DIBP
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Congratulations pipebritop!!

Hopefully you get your Grant Soon.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## samir_khan (Mar 28, 2016)

ari_houser said:


> Thanks for the details mate. Can you give some insight about how to approach connecting the experience with a job description, as in should you mention jobs in the Employability statement that are more related to your most fresh experience, or is it ok to mention jobs that have more to do with older experience back in your early career.


Good question. I think there's a couple of variables involved, such as how long your career has been, which of your jobs makes most sense in relation to the job advertisement that you select for your employbility statement. I think it's OK to highlight any part of your experience, as long as it makes sense.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

bishoyerian said:


> Some jobs require local knowledge of the Australian Codes and BCA....do we need to know that as well or they'll let it pass?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Bro, 

can you tell me what are the jobs that I can work with an Architectural Draftsperson occupation? any advice on where I can look? other than seek.com, it kinda have only 4 if am searching right.


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

Hi all - finally, I have been granted a visa!!

Applied on 15-Nov-16, got a mail for additional docs on 7-Dec-16 and today, got the visa grant.

Thanks to everyone who helped and advised me on your queries and doubts and overall support.

Cheers.


----------



## billwong (Apr 20, 2016)

puruc said:


> Hi all - finally, I have been granted a visa!!
> 
> Applied on 15-Nov-16, got a mail for additional docs on 7-Dec-16 and today, got the visa grant.
> 
> ...


Congratulations puruc!


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Any one in this forum with Architectural Draftsperson occupation? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Congrats!!




puruc said:


> Hi all - finally, I have been granted a visa!!
> 
> Applied on 15-Nov-16, got a mail for additional docs on 7-Dec-16 and today, got the visa grant.
> 
> ...



Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## hu5hpuppies (Oct 13, 2016)

*Visa granted*

Got my visa grant today 

Below is the timeline
Nominated occupation: Organisational Methods & Analyst 
ACT Nomination lodged: 19th Aug 2016
Invitation to apply: 11th Oct 2016
Visa lodged: 6th Dec 2016
C/O assigned: 13th Dec 2016 (request for PCC & Form 80)
Visa grant: 08th Feb 2017

Thank youuuu!


----------



## sundeepadv (Sep 23, 2016)

hu5hpuppies said:


> Got my visa grant today
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

hu5hpuppies said:


> Got my visa grant today
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

hu5hpuppies said:


> Got my visa grant today
> 
> Below is the timeline
> Nominated occupation: Organisational Methods & Analyst
> ...


I'm happy for you! I'm waiting for mine!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hu5hpuppies said:


> Got my visa grant today
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gagz1990 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi all, is anyone applied for nomination or visa granted under Welfare Worker (272613) in ACT?


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi guys, best day ever. I was notified about an hour ago about my visa grant. 

I need to say thank you to everyone here. You have been a great support through our process. I hope those waiting for months don't loose the faith. I just waited from January 23 but the important thing was, according to my opinion, front load everything. Don't wait for CO contact. 

We are heading to Sydney this Friday and the next week we were going to Canberra to settle down. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## hu5hpuppies (Oct 13, 2016)

Congrats mate


----------



## puruc (Aug 3, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> Hi guys, best day ever. I was notified about an hour ago about my visa grant.
> 
> I need to say thank you to everyone here. You have been a great support through our process. I hope those waiting for months don't loose the faith. I just waited from January 23 but the important thing was, according to my opinion, front load everything. Don't wait for CO contact.
> 
> ...


Wow, that was soooper quick, congrats! And congrats again on the super quick move to ACT.

One takeaway from your experience and my interaction with other fellow applicants is that if you are quick with your application (in terms of applying to or reverting to a query), the authorities are quick with their decisioning. So, for eg, I took nearly 55 days (against a limit of 60 days) post the invitation to apply for the visa grant and the authorities took nearly 81 days (against their SLA of 90 days) to revert. In your case and some other applicants, you applied within 24 hours of receiving the invitation and the authorities reverted in 2-3 weeks!!


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello everyone, I had a weird question.
I'll complete 25 years old next September, wat will happen if I applied for state sponsorship in July with only 55 points.....will they consider it? Has anyone go through such case?


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

bishoyerian said:


> Hello everyone, I had a weird question.
> I'll complete 25 years old next September, wat will happen if I applied for state sponsorship in July with only 55 points.....will they consider it? Has anyone go through such case?


You need 55 points without the sponsorship, it means reach 60 with sponsorship. Pay the fee, send the documents required and pray to be accepted

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> You need 55 points without the sponsorship, it means reach 60 with sponsorship. Pay the fee, send the documents required and pray to be accepted
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk




Actually I got 55 with the sponsorship


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> You need 55 points without the sponsorship, it means reach 60 with sponsorship. Pay the fee, send the documents required and pray to be accepted
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk




So I sent them an email and they said that I should meet the required 60 points by the time I get a CO assigned to my application, how long did it take until you got a CO assigned pipebritop? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohefny (Mar 20, 2016)

bishoyerian said:


> So I sent them an email and they said that I should meet the required 60 points by the time I get a CO assigned to my application, how long did it take until you got a CO assigned pipebritop?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CO gets assigned after submission, the period depends on the amount of applications they are assessing.
Might take a week, and might take 3 months or more.

You need to score high english then.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

mohefny said:


> CO gets assigned after submission, the period depends on the amount of applications they are assessing.
> 
> Might take a week, and might take 3 months or more.
> 
> ...




I don't think I can bro, 79 in all bands of PTE seems to be ridiculous! Specially in writing for me? How long do they keep the application open? So they'll open next July till when? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohefny (Mar 20, 2016)

bishoyerian said:


> I don't think I can bro, 79 in all bands of PTE seems to be ridiculous! Specially in writing for me? How long do they keep the application open? So they'll open next July till when?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well just do your best, well systematically they review the Occupation list in July and in February of each year. that't the list where occuaptions are open or closed.

In addition, sometimes they close the SS applications for overseas as they are doing now, where your occupation could be open but they had recieved a huge bulk of applications that sufficed their program.

How many years of experience do you have, more than 3?


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

mohefny said:


> well just do your best, well systematically they review the Occupation list in July and in February of each year. that't the list where occuaptions are open or closed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'll complete three on Feb-2018, so will the application be open from July till September for overseas applicants? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohefny (Mar 20, 2016)

bishoyerian said:


> I'll complete three on Feb-2018, so will the application be open from July till September for overseas applicants?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe and Maybe not, you never know.



When the list was updated in February 2016, it remained open for overseas just for 2 weeks.

It re-opened for overseas first of july, then it closed again on 14th september.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

mohefny said:


> Maybe and Maybe not, you never know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Guess I'll just apply when it opens in July and hope they delay assigning a CO till first of September...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bishoyerian said:


> I don't think I can bro, 79 in all bands of PTE seems to be ridiculous! Specially in writing for me? How long do they keep the application open? So they'll open next July till when?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Give it a try mate! I had 9 attempts, i sm in AU now... just try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2017)

hi just wanted to ask if ACT is open to offshore candidates who have close ties ( such as family) with canberra and can they apply for 190 visa?


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Austimmiacnt said:


> hi just wanted to ask if ACT is open to offshore candidates who have close ties ( such as family) with canberra and can they apply for 190 visa?


ACT web page does not allow you to go further if you are not currently living in Australia. Check the following link:

https://forms.canberrayourfuture.com.au/NewSMApplication.aspx

Accordingly, it is obvious that even people who have close ties in Canberra are not allowed to apply for nomination since it is not one of the questions. However, it is recommended to mail them via [email protected] for confirmation.

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2017)

Thank you so much. your answer helped me a lot. yes link doesnt allow you go to next step after filling the answers. so i guess it is not allowed. however i sent them email inquiring about it. so lets see if they reply to my email.




Egyman said:


> ACT web page does not allow you to go further if you are not currently living in Australia. Check the following link:
> 
> https://forms.canberrayourfuture.com.au/NewSMApplication.aspx
> 
> ...


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Give it a try mate! I had 9 attempts, i sm in AU now... just try.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Geez 9 attempts! That's a lot man.....I'll get enough points on September any way, no need to waste any more money.....I guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

From September 6 to January 13

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Hello peeps, what do you reckon is the evarage wait from ACT to get an approval once EoI is being sent? Cheers!


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

vesnacerroni said:


> Hello peeps, what do you reckon is the evarage wait from ACT to get an approval once EoI is being sent? Cheers!


If you are not currently in Australia, you have to wait until July 2017.
Check the following link:

ACT Occupation List - Migrating - Canberra - Create your future

"ACT SKILLED MIGRATION PROGRAM CLOSED TO OVERSEAS APPLICANTS UNTIL JULY 2017

Effective 14 September 2016, if you are living overseas you cannot apply for ACT nomination of a Skilled Nominated (subclass 190) visa until July 2017. "

However, you still can submit EOI but you will never be invited by ACT before July 2017.


----------



## vesnacerroni (Mar 4, 2017)

Ohh what a bummer  Thanks for letting me know...I saw that my profession is on green "open" list, but didn't know that is was not for us who live oversees...


----------



## tortilla (Mar 25, 2016)

*found your job*



mohefny said:


> Maybe and Maybe not, you never know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi mohefny, how is your application ? any news ? we got our grant already  but to date, we stil have no news on job hunting. how about you ?


----------



## tortilla (Mar 25, 2016)

*architectural draftperson*



bishoyerian said:


> Any one in this forum with Architectural Draftsperson occupation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i am !! how is your progress ? are you at canberra already ?


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

did it take more than 2 months to get an invitation from ACT for anyone here? 
how are the people working there are they flexible and understanding?


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

tortilla said:


> i am !! how is your progress ? are you at canberra already ?


Nope  am still waiting for them to open the application for overseas....how is it goin for you?


----------



## allforoz (Mar 28, 2017)

HR Advisor - Can someone please advise if ACT or any other state has a Stream 2 occupation190 list like NSW has


----------



## as1986 (Jan 8, 2014)

allforoz said:


> HR Advisor - Can someone please advise if ACT or any other state has a Stream 2 occupation190 list like NSW has


The only other state that you can apply for now is NT but they hardly give 190..


----------



## mohefny (Mar 20, 2016)

tortilla said:


> i am !! how is your progress ? are you at canberra already ?


Hello Tortilla,

I am still waiting for visa grant, hopefully it will be out soon. :fingerscrossed:
How was your move to Australia, and how do you find it there?

I sent you a private message as I would like to ask you about some canberra things.

I look forward to see you soon.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Any new arrival to Canberra?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Just came back from Canberra - been there for the first time, what a lovely place guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Just came back from Canberra - been there for the first time, what a lovely place guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Tell me about it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

yuechenjiang said:


> I applied ACT SS on 18/03/16, get CO on the same day and received ACT nomination on 29/03/16. I told them my current visa will be expired soon and showed them the evidence, that's why they process it very quick. Good luck for all of you, hope you will hear good news soon.




May I ask how did you tell them about your visa case? Did you send an email or attached a letter or what? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## priya88 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hey Guys,

I want to apply for ACT SS in July once it re-opens for Overseas. Just want to be sure that i am doing the right thing this time as last time ACT rejected my application saying the document was in word format and not in PDF format..

Hence this time want to be double sure, it would be great if anyone of you can share any samples of ACT employment opportunity draft of 5 jobs atleast, Settlement statement and commitment statement.

Since you guys have already gone through the process successfully and your documents were accepted by ACT hence it would help me to create my case more stronger.

Requesting your help please.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

priya88 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I want to apply for ACT SS in July once it re-opens for Overseas. Just want to be sure that i am doing the right thing this time as last time ACT rejected my application saying the document was in word format and not in PDF format..
> 
> ...


they rejected your whole application cuz the documents were in word format....so everything else was okay! that's odd!I mean they could've just asked you to re-upload them in a correct PDF format, why didn't you try to re-submit again in PDF?


----------



## priya88 (Aug 17, 2016)

bishoyerian said:


> they rejected your whole application cuz the documents were in word format....so everything else was okay! that's odd!I mean they could've just asked you to re-upload them in a correct PDF format, why didn't you try to re-submit again in PDF?


I did tried approaching them, but they said there decision is final and they dont accept re-appeals hence i would need to apply next year.


----------



## priya88 (Aug 17, 2016)

priya88 said:


> I did tried approaching them, but they said there decision is final and they dont accept re-appeals hence i would need to apply next year.


it would be great if anyone of you can share any samples of ACT employment opportunity draft of 5 jobs atleast, Settlement statement and commitment statement.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

priya88 said:


> I did tried approaching them, but they said there decision is final and they dont accept re-appeals hence i would need to apply next year.




I meant re-apply as a new application. you can't do that? Or the applications were closed already? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

priya88 said:


> I did tried approaching them, but they said there decision is final and they dont accept re-appeals hence i would need to apply next year.




And btw, ms word is one of the accepted formats man! They must've rejected your application for any other reason! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

is it possible to re-apply with a new application right after one is rejected, with the updated or corrected document (if the applications were open)? 
I'am going to apply in July and am pretty nervous to be honest.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

It should be because another reason. They contacted me to re upload the employment advertisements utilised for the employment statement, but in PDF. 

Probably you didn't complied with some of the requirements.

In my case I'm here.in ACT since march. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> Any new arrival to Canberra?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


hey pipebritop how's it going?
did you get your visa yet....did you apply from within Australia or offshore by the way?


----------



## simaria_c (May 6, 2017)

Does anyone know about how the new ACT state list will look like in July? There are different opinions being given. Can we expect further removals of occupation this July? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

simaria_c said:


> Does anyone know about how the new ACT state list will look like in July? There are different opinions being given. Can we expect further removals of occupation this July?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Nobody can predict which occupations might be removed. The only available option is to wait for July.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Egyman said:


> Nobody can predict which occupations might be removed. The only available option is to wait for July.




I second that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Hey guys...is there anything that could be done if I can't find enough job advertisements for ACT state nomination, like write a undertaking letter or something? 
Things aren't looking so good so far and the applications will open in a couple of weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

bishoyerian said:


> hey pipebritop how's it going?
> did you get your visa yet....did you apply from within Australia or offshore by the way?


Hi, yes, I got my visa at the end of February. I applied from overseas. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

bishoyerian said:


> Hey guys...is there anything that could be done if I can't find enough job advertisements for ACT state nomination, like write a undertaking letter or something?
> Things aren't looking so good so far and the applications will open in a couple of weeks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My advice would be keep trying. That's how I did it. I was loosing the hope, but I kept looking for jobs until the end. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> Hi, yes, I got my visa at the end of February. I applied from overseas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk




Can you share your timeline, starting from date you applied for Canberra SS and then visa application and CO and then approval 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

I applied in September 2016. Case officer contact on 11 of January and Received the nomination to apply at the end of January (23 of January). Applied on the same week (almost the same day). And received direct grant the 15 of February. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> I applied in September 2016. Case officer contact on 11 of January and Received the nomination to apply at the end of January (23 of January). Applied on the same week (almost the same day). And received direct grant the 15 of February.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk




Wow! That's really fast! (I mean the grant) well I hope things are going good for you man, wish me luck 🤞 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archit1910 (Oct 19, 2016)

bishoyerian said:


> Wow! That's really fast! (I mean the grant) well I hope things are going good for you man, wish me luck 🤞
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi All,

Newbie here

Don't have a concrete evidence but some people were suggesting that my occupation code 149212 Customer service Manager has chances of getting opened in ACT.

Can someone pls be kind enough to PM me commitment letter format, I've worked on the same but need a second opinion.

Since July isn't far, I just want to keep the documents ready.

Looking Forward to hear soon

Grateful with kind regards
Archit

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Hey guys...what about this Australian Qualification thing in the guidelines? Is it mandatory to have in order to be nominated? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tortilla (Mar 25, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> My advice would be keep trying. That's how I did it. I was loosing the hope, but I kept looking for jobs until the end.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Pipebritop did you manage to find job in ACT ?


----------



## priya88 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi all,

Is it worth applying for ACT as there maximum jobs ask for Security clearance which is only available with Citizenship? There are many people who dont get job in ACT even after trying for 9 months as mostly jobs are federal government.. Not sure if I should apply for it?


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

priya88 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is it worth applying for ACT as there maximum jobs ask for Security clearance which is only available with Citizenship? There are many people who dont get job in ACT even after trying for 9 months as mostly jobs are federal government.. Not sure if I should apply for it?


I have been here for almost 4 months. Act definitely is not Sydney or Melbourne but there are jobs too. I found a job in a warehouse in my third week here. I got tired of it after a month and a half. As soon I quit that job I was accepted in a job in the planning area. Is not a 100% engineering job but in a couple months I can apply to a better position into the company or get a 100% related job elsewhere, because everyone here will want someone with Aussie experience. Definitely there will be people without a job after months, but you cannot arrive here expecting to find a golden job, because there are plenty of applicants to the same jobs as you. The key is getting the necessary skills (more than your studies, but the ability to speak fluently, to be able to demonstrate that you have Aussie experience, etc). In a nutshell, you must start from the bottom, however the jobs are well paid if you are full time. Should I recommend ACT? Sure, but is not for everyone. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchi (Jul 5, 2017)

*ACT state sponsorship 2017*

I require information on ACT state sponsorship. I did my Masters in Accounting from NSW and currently working in ACT(Mar 17-present) as accountant . I currently have 60 points (Age, skill assessment- General Accountant, Australian education and PTE). I will have 70 points in August, 5 from PY and 5 from employment assessment (if approved- fingers crossed ?). I'm really confused about what I shall do. My work experience is 9 month in one and 3+ working now in another, what are the chances of getting 5 points from that?


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

I require direction from you all who have filed for ACT for Skilled –190 visa on the following: 

1. Does any know if one needs to show any funds prior to VISA application? 

2. What is the amount to be shown per person (for a family of 5 - Husband, dependant mother, 2 kids and self)? 

3. Does the evidence have to be funds in my bank account or can it be in the form of assets or 

- can it be the balance in account + assets? 

4. If money is to be shown, does the required amount have to be in the account for a certain history say last 3 months or last 6 months?

5. Can the Attachment B be attested by a Chartered Accountant who has a seal to attest? Or is it 100% necessary to have a Notary Public notarize it?

Any information regarding the above all or some of the above would be really appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Rainbows said:


> I require direction from you all who have filed for ACT for Skilled –190 visa on the following:
> 
> 1. Does any know if one needs to show any funds prior to VISA application?
> 
> ...


Hi, there is a document where you declare how much money do you have and we notarized that document (it was hard to find a notary who could sign a document in English). We declared about 20 thousands and we are 3, 2 adults and a kid. I think that if what you declared as what you investigated about what would be your monthly spendings in ACT is realistic and your funds are able to cover at least 3 to 6 months since your arrival to Canberra that should work. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainbows (Aug 1, 2016)

pipebritop said:


> Rainbows said:
> 
> 
> > I require direction from you all who have filed for ACT for Skilled ?190 visa on the following:
> ...


Thanks for sharing this valuable information. So to be more clear, asking you one bit more: The cash of 20k AUD for 2 adults and a kid in your case means atleast I should have 35000 AUD for 3 adults and 2 kids in my account from the time I file an application for act 190 visa and this fixed cash is apart from the asset value which I can also show to add value?


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

Rainbows said:


> Thanks for sharing this valuable information. So to be more clear, asking you one bit more: The cash of 20k AUD for 2 adults and a kid in your case means atleast I should have 35000 AUD for 3 adults and 2 kids in my account from the time I file an application for act 190 visa and this fixed cash is apart from the asset value which I can also show to add value?



Dears ,

I need your guidance for this matter ,

I tried with the embassy of pakistan in KSA for the Attachment B to be signed and stamped. I declared almost 40 k dollars for a family of 3 i.e two adults and one kid. But the embassy informed me that they cannot sign this document and they give me solution to attach the affidavit above this declaring that i am applying for state sponsorship for ACT and the attached statement is true and they told me to attach this declaration below and after that they signed and stamped the affidavit.

My question is that they signed and attested the affidavit and the ATTACHMENT B is attached . Will this be accepted by ACT ??? else what i have to do now???


Please help me in this regard.


----------



## pipebritop (Sep 6, 2015)

Write to AcT asap. They are in their working hours now (9.41 am)

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

pipebritop said:


> Write to AcT asap. They are in their working hours now (9.41 am)
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


I have not yet submitted my application yet i will submit by 10th July,2017 as the ACT will reopen for overseas candidates.

Please guide me and if possible share with me that they will accept like that ?

Or i will do notary from my home country as presently i am in Saudi Arabia so this will affect the application or not ??

Thanks for your kind feedback.


----------



## pharmacistaustralia (Dec 15, 2016)

can anyone help me plz ?
i want to apply for ACT nomination 
and i applied for NT in the last January and till now i waiting there decision 
my question : 
can i apply in ACT without cancellation of NT application?
is this legal?
and if Yes, can i make 2 EOI one for ACT and the other for NT?
plz help me


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

pipebritop said:


> I have been here for almost 4 months. Act definitely is not Sydney or Melbourne but there are jobs too. I found a job in a warehouse in my third week here. I got tired of it after a month and a half. As soon I quit that job I was accepted in a job in the planning area. Is not a 100% engineering job but in a couple months I can apply to a better position into the company or get a 100% related job elsewhere, because everyone here will want someone with Aussie experience. Definitely there will be people without a job after months, but you cannot arrive here expecting to find a golden job, because there are plenty of applicants to the same jobs as you. The key is getting the necessary skills (more than your studies, but the ability to speak fluently, to be able to demonstrate that you have Aussie experience, etc). In a nutshell, you must start from the bottom, however the jobs are well paid if you are full time. Should I recommend ACT? Sure, but is not for everyone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


I like this.
I lived in Canberra for almost 12months and totally agree with you. The more local experience you have, the better your chances of getting good jobs

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

pipebritop said:


> I have been here for almost 4 months. Act definitely is not Sydney or Melbourne but there are jobs too. I found a job in a warehouse in my third week here. I got tired of it after a month and a half. As soon I quit that job I was accepted in a job in the planning area. Is not a 100% engineering job but in a couple months I can apply to a better position into the company or get a 100% related job elsewhere, because everyone here will want someone with Aussie experience. Definitely there will be people without a job after months, but you cannot arrive here expecting to find a golden job, because there are plenty of applicants to the same jobs as you. The key is getting the necessary skills (more than your studies, but the ability to speak fluently, to be able to demonstrate that you have Aussie experience, etc). In a nutshell, you must start from the bottom, however the jobs are well paid if you are full time. Should I recommend ACT? Sure, but is not for everyone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


I like this.
I lived in Canberra for almost 12months and totally agree with you. The more local experience you have, the better your chances of getting good jobs

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## archit1910 (Oct 19, 2016)

pharmacistaustralia said:


> can anyone help me plz ?
> i want to apply for ACT nomination
> and i applied for NT in the last January and till now i waiting there decision
> my question :
> ...


Hi

You can apply for 2 states making separate eoi's.
You're bounded when you receive a sponsorship letter and file visa on its behalf.
Lot of people on this forum have mentioned that NT takes way too much time to close the application.
I've seen people applying for 2 or more states and then they withdraw or suspend eois after seeking their first nomination.

I have filed for NT and SA.
First preference was SA but NT opened first.
None of the states I applied for have asked if I've applied for any other state..

Rgds
AB

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

Maxkhan said:


> I have not yet submitted my application yet i will submit by 10th July,2017 as the ACT will reopen for overseas candidates.
> 
> Please guide me and if possible share with me that they will accept like that ?
> 
> ...



Hi,

Anyone please clarify the above situation and help in order to proceed further...

Thanks for your support.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Maxkhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi,

Notary can be done from your home country.

The main purpose of notary is that ACT want to be assured that you and your spouse are the ones who signed the financial declaration, not someone else.

It doesn't matter if your declaration got notarized from your home country or Saudi Arabia.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

Egyman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Notary can be done from your home country.
> 
> ...


Deat Egyman,

Thanks for your kind support in advance.

but one more thing i want to clarify from you is that i already submitted this declaration to the embassy of pakistan in saudi arabia and they told me to attach the affidivat stating that all the attached statements are true and i am applying for state sponsorship nomination for ACT. 

I did so and then they attested that affidivat only But they didnot stamped the ATTACHMENT B (Financial Funds Declaration) and they attached it below affidivat.

Is it OK to proceed with that or still i need to get the notary from home country Pakistan. As ATTACHMENT B is not stamped only affidivat is stamped.

Please guide in this regard.


----------



## Rizwan Javed (Mar 1, 2017)

*My occupation 233512 (Mechanical Engineer) is open to apply for ACT nomination; but when I try to file 190 application through their website, I am receiving following message
" Based on the information you provided you are not currently eligible for State Nomination. Thank you for your interest in migrating to Australian Capital Territory"
I am an overseas applicant and really worried if Canberra is really open for overseas applicants as when I tried to lodge my application as an onshore applicant, system is accepting it.

My question is that is Canberra really open for Overseas applicants? If 'yes' then why system isn't accepting while my occupation is "open" in ACT occupation list. If 'no' will they open for offshore applicants and when?*


----------



## simaria_c (May 6, 2017)

They said their program opens on 10th July. Check the website. Also check if your occupation is open on new list they published

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan Javed (Mar 1, 2017)

Can you please provide me the link as i went through their whole website and i didn't find it any where.

Thanks alot for your help.


----------



## simaria_c (May 6, 2017)

Canberrayourfuture itself on homepage has a notification. Program opens on 10th July

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Maxkhan said:


> Deat Egyman,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Only ACT can tell if such affidavit is accepted.

By the way, most migration agents and translation services are able to notarize it. You need to contact them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

ACT mentioned on their website for Residents 4 months and for overseas the processing time in 4 to 6 months and presently they are assessing 4th July,2017 applications.

What does this means they just opened the program and they need 4 to 6 months ?

Anyone who has the experience ,Please share his views....


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

Maxkhan said:


> ACT mentioned on their website for Residents 4 months and for overseas the processing time in 4 to 6 months and presently they are assessing 4th July,2017 applications.
> 
> What does this means they just opened the program and they need 4 to 6 months ?
> 
> Anyone who has the experience ,Please share his views....


I think it means if you submit application for sponsorship now, expect result in 4-6months. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

FemiK said:


> I think it means if you submit application for sponsorship now, expect result in 4-6months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


But they just opened the Program .... how suddenly it increases this much as yesterday it was 8 weeks and now raised to 4-6 months.

In this forum i checked when they opened in July their processing was very fast. Most of the people received their SS in 2 weeks


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

Maxkhan said:


> ACT mentioned on their website for Residents 4 months and for overseas the processing time in 4 to 6 months and presently they are assessing 4th July,2017 applications.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The average processing time has nothing to do with reality. Last year, some applicants received the invitations 4 months after lodgment of their applications, while others received them during few weeks.

The sooner you apply, the sooner you receive the invitation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

Maxkhan said:


> But they just opened the Program .... how suddenly it increases this much as yesterday it was 8 weeks and now raised to 4-6 months.
> 
> In this forum i checked when they opened in July their processing was very fast. Most of the people received their SS in 2 weeks


The 4-6months is just average processing time, you could receive sponsorship much quicker (or even later) all depends on individual application.
I'd advice submitting your complete application asap and not worry about processing time for now

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

FemiK said:


> The 4-6months is just average processing time, you could receive sponsorship much quicker (or even later) all depends on individual application.
> I'd advice submitting your complete application asap and not worry about processing time for now
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks Brother to you and to Egyman,

For me i have a problem as my age points will deduct by 1st Oct,2017 ... this is the reason for me being worried.... i will give it a try ... rest will be to ALLAH....


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

Maxkhan said:


> Thanks Brother to you and to Egyman,
> 
> For me i have a problem as my age points will deduct by 1st Oct,2017 ... this is the reason for me being worried.... i will give it a try ... rest will be to ALLAH....


Oh okay. Now I understand. You're right, we can only give it a good try and leave the rest to Allah.
All the best bro!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Maxkhan said:


> ACT mentioned on their website for Residents 4 months and for overseas the processing time in 4 to 6 months and presently they are assessing 4th July,2017 applications.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It was open last year too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pharmacistaustralia (Dec 15, 2016)

plz help me
i send my papers for NT as a hospital pharmacist in the Last January and did not receive acceptane or rejection till now and i am still waiting.
Now i want to apply for Act in a different job which is retail pharmacist, my questions are:
1- can i make a new eoi with retail pharmacist and apply for Act?
2- should i make statement explaning why i appy for ACT now while i sent my papers to NT in january?
i am thinking not to mention that i send my papers for NT as i apply now for NT with a different job and new eoi . Is this correct?
plz help me and say ur opinions


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

Has anyone applied for ACT SS in July?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2017)

Yes this occupation is closed and wont open soon. but it is available for Canberra residents and if you have strong family links in Canberra , they will be able to open it for you.


----------



## praisecharacter (Nov 13, 2016)

*Need help with my act application*



yuechenjiang said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Thank you so much everyone, I have just been told by my migration agency that my ACT SS was approved today. I am so happy now, I will loge my 190 visa tomorrow. Hope other ACT SS applicants will receive their nomination soon!


Hello,

Please can you assist me so I can fill my form properly?.

I am Applying for ACT 190 nomination:
I need information on how to complete, JOB SEARCH, COST OF LIVING, COMMITMENT TO LIVING IN ACT.

Thanks for your understanding and Assistance


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2017)

Yes i applied in this month. hmm. waiting for answer. i reckon it will take 4 months as suggested on the website. Hope they can reach a decision soon.



EthanHan said:


> Has anyone applied for ACT SS in July?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2017)

But do you think they might process earlier than 4-5 months. that is long wait and then you can't even apply to other states as occupation will be low availability. is there any way we can email them to speed up, though not a recommended as they advertise it can cause further delay.



FemiK said:


> I think it means if you submit application for sponsorship now, expect result in 4-6months.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-state-sponsorship-applicants-jul-2017-a.html

for all those who applied on July-2017 onwards please use the forum on this link to keep all updates in one place.


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

Austimmiacnt said:


> But do you think they might process earlier than 4-5 months. that is long wait and then you can't even apply to other states as occupation will be low availability. is there any way we can email them to speed up, though not a recommended as they advertise it can cause further delay.


It's possible they process some cases early, but there's no way to be sure. Each person's case will be different, of course

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-state-sponsorship-applicants-jul-2017-a.html
> 
> for all those who applied on July-2017 onwards please use the forum on this link to keep all updates in one place.




I applied on 13th July for ACt state sponsorship and got email for payment acknowledgement on 17th July . Now all application for overseas might take 4-5 months, that's really long waiting period 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EthanHan (Jul 12, 2017)

> I applied on 13th July for ACt state sponsorship and got email for payment acknowledgement on 17th July . Now all application for overseas might take 4-5 months, that's really long waiting period
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



There is one guy who applied on 9th July and received payment acknowledgement on 12th. He just got CO allocated today. What a lucky guy...


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2017)

EthanHan said:


> There is one guy who applied on 9th July and received payment acknowledgement on 12th. He just got CO allocated today. What a lucky guy...


he must be canberra resident because they process it much faster for canberra resident. for overseas candidates, process is bit slower. lets hope for the best. overseas candidates tend to develop lot of patience due to long waiting time.


----------



## HervyES (Jul 7, 2017)

Sorry for the question but what "CO" means? 

Thx in advance.


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

HervyES said:


> Sorry for the question but what "CO" means?
> 
> Thx in advance.


CO = case officer 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2017)

I guess after allocation of case officer , it shouldn't take long.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2017)

Anyone who applied to ACT for state sponsorship or waiting for decision , can send me PM and I can add you to the whatsapp group. When you message me , please make sure to reveal when you applied to ACT. 
This group is useful for people who applied to Canberra for state nomination. Let me know. Thanks .


----------



## pwagle (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi anyone in this thread has moved to ACT as Architectural draftsperson? Wanted to know about the job market there. 

1. How did you manage to establish that there is requirement in that state. Did you approach any recruitment agency or was it through job portal?

2. How easy or difficult is it to find a job once you land there.

Thanks in advance


----------



## leoaditya (Jan 18, 2017)

Dear Members,

I have applied 189 visa with 70 points in Accounting (last update on 24th Oct 2016). My Graduate visa expires early next year & I was planning to move to ACT for one year study. One of my friend told me that if I study one year course in ACT and work (irrespective of the field of work) I will be eligible for state sponsorship. Is that true? If yes, is there a web link I can read more about it? Any help is appreciated


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

leoaditya said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I have applied 189 visa with 70 points in Accounting (last update on 24th Oct 2016). My Graduate visa expires early next year & I was planning to move to ACT for one year study. One of my friend told me that if I study one year course in ACT and work (irrespective of the field of work) I will be eligible for state sponsorship. Is that true? If yes, is there a web link I can read more about it? Any help is appreciated


If you have lived in another Australian state or territory in the 2yrs before applying for ACT state nomination, the requirements are more difficult and you may not qualify. So, I don't think 1yr study in ACT will be enough.

You can read about ACT nomination here:
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/portal/migrating/article/skilled-visa-act-nomination/
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## leoaditya (Jan 18, 2017)

Thank you for the information mate.

I did read below on one of the migration website:

"Have lived / studied in another state

If you have lived in another state in Australia, then you need to be working in your nominated occupation and have completed 2 semesters of study in an ACT institution."

So does this mean that I would be eligible to apply for ACT nomination post one year study + work in ACT?


----------



## FemiK (May 28, 2017)

leoaditya said:


> Thank you for the information mate.
> 
> I did read below on one of the migration website:
> 
> ...


Well, it's possible then!
All the best!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## austimmiacnt (Oct 8, 2017)

hi anyone who applied for ACT nomination from July onwards can PM me so i can share imp details and updates as i know group of 50 other people who applied for ACT nomination.


----------



## deepak251513 (Mar 5, 2016)

austimmiacnt said:


> hi anyone who applied for ACT nomination from July onwards can PM me so i can share imp details and updates as i know group of 50 other people who applied for ACT nomination.


*Wowww Amazing....I want to know more on that.*


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dear Members,

I am applying for ACT,
What are my chances?
Please can anyone share tips to write follwoing:
1) Commitment Letter
2) Settlement 
3) Research on jobs.

You reply will be appreciated.


----------

